#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Если все иллюзия, то почему люди воспринимают одно и тоже?

## Пахбо

Добрый день всем участникам форума!

Вопрос, скорее всего, многим покажется глупым. И, возможно, он уже задавался тут не раз. Тем не менее спрошу.

Если все иллюзия и подобно сну, то почему миллионы людей воспринимают мир таким, каким мы его видим? Почему многие могут сказать, что вот оно 5-этажное здание, но не найдутся люди, которые скажут, что его нет. Сон иллюзорен, но мой сон могу переживать только я, другие люди не могут одновременно со мной пережить его.

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Сергей Хос

коллективная карма

----------

Aion (12.05.2015), Нико (12.05.2015)

----------


## Пахбо

> коллективная карма


Встречал это понятие в книге. Можно где-то в сети почитать более развернуто?

----------


## Дубинин

Большая разница в видении "попастой" Марьванны- воспиталки, будет у трёх обернувшихся самцов (одному 5 лет, другой его папа, и третий дедушка..).
Одинаковы как правило- безусловные рефлексы, а рефлексы условные как то (большое серое здание, оч-хороший человек и т.д. всегда у каждого свои)

----------

Евгений Шпагин (19.05.2015), Инга Че (24.05.2015), Фил (12.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Почему многие могут сказать, что вот оно 5-этажное здание, но не найдутся люди, которые скажут, что его нет.


Найдутся люди, которые скажут, что это 4-х этажное здание с мансардой или 3-х этажное здание с двумя антресолями,
найдётся, например, слепой, который скажет, что он ничего не видит и возможно никакого здания и нет.
Теоретически возможен человек, который никогда не видел 5-этажных зданий и он не воспримет его, как индейцы не "видели" кораблей Кортеса.




> Сон иллюзорен, но мой сон могу переживать только я, другие люди не могут одновременно со мной пережить его.


 Это называется "интерсубъективная инвариантность" и на данный момент без всяких оснований является главным критерием "реальности".
Если технологии позволят получать интерсубъективные (на несколько человек) сны, то как тогда понять, где реальность, а где нет?





> Если все иллюзия, то почему люди воспринимают одно и тоже?


Никто не утверждает, что "все иллюзия". Если речь идет о буддийских текстах, то там говорится о том, что все _подобно_ иллюзии.
Почему воспринимают одно и тоже?
Не воспринимают одно и то же, все видят мир чуть-чуть по разному  :Smilie:

----------

Legba (12.05.2015), Shus (12.05.2015), Алик (12.05.2015), Андрей П. (20.05.2015), Балдинг (13.05.2015), Дубинин (12.05.2015), Евгений Шпагин (19.05.2015), Нико (12.05.2015), Эделизи (12.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Никто не утверждает, что "все иллюзия". Если речь идет о буддийских текстах, то там говорится о том, что все _подобно_ иллюзии.
> Почему воспринимают одно и тоже?
> Не воспринимают одно и то же, все видят мир чуть-чуть по разному


Вот возьмём меня, например. Моё реальное имя. Сколько раз мне индусы намекали и даже прямо говорили об его значении). Я с тех пор имя изменила почти что, но в реальности всё так же и осталось))).

----------

Фил (12.05.2015)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Органы восприятия одинаковые.

----------

Сергей Хос (12.05.2015), Чиффа (30.06.2015)

----------


## Shus

> ....Одинаковы как правило- безусловные рефлексы, а рефлексы условные как то (большое серое здание, оч-хороший человек и т.д. всегда у каждого свои)


Одинаковы как правило "бессознательное" и "подсознательное" (в основном).
А вот "сознательное" (в т.ч. и часть рефлексов) - это да...
"Чистка/трансформация" по тантре же вроде так и идет: от сознательного к бессознательному и далее до упора.

----------


## Дубинин

> Одинаковы как правило "бессознательное" и "подсознательное" (в основном).
> А вот "сознательное" (в т.ч. и часть рефлексов) - это да...
> "Чистка/трансформация" по тантре же вроде так и идет: от сознательного к бессознательному и далее до упора.


Так, скорее в Тхераваде какой; от концептуальной 12-членной зависимости до такого восприятия всего- до чего сознание дотягивается, а оно из за развития концентрации- дотягивается всё глубже и глубже, пока для него ( сознания) ничего независимого не останется-вместе с попытками так смотреть. 
А в тантре берут кайф- от оргазма- делают пустым и полностью кайфным- а остальное что послабее- само рассасывается))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> как индейцы не "видели" кораблей Кортеса.


Вот ведь охота вам этот бред псевдонаучный повторять из раза в раз

----------


## Shus

> А в тантре берут кайф- от оргазма- делают пустым и полностью кайфным- а остальное что послабее- само рассасывается))


На завершении - так.
А до этого надо почистить/трансформировать.

----------


## Евгений Пхат

> Добрый день всем участникам форума!
> 
> Вопрос, скорее всего, многим покажется глупым. И, возможно, он уже задавался тут не раз. Тем не менее спрошу.
> 
> Если все иллюзия и подобно сну, то почему миллионы людей воспринимают мир таким, каким мы его видим? Почему многие могут сказать, что вот оно 5-этажное здание, но не найдутся люди, которые скажут, что его нет. Сон иллюзорен, но мой сон могу переживать только я, другие люди не могут одновременно со мной пережить его.
> 
> Заранее спасибо!


это мировая иллюзия, а не индивидуальная галлюцинация. и эта иллюзия реальна до тех пор пока мы не вышли из под влияния иллюзорных энергий. например, Вы можете осознать бесконечность времени и пространства? нет. почему? потому что недостаточно сознательны? нет, не по этой причине. просто пространство и время иллюзорны.

----------


## Гошка

> Добрый день всем участникам форума!
> 
> Вопрос, скорее всего, многим покажется глупым. И, возможно, он уже задавался тут не раз. Тем не менее спрошу.
> 
> Если все иллюзия и подобно сну, то почему миллионы людей воспринимают мир таким, каким мы его видим? Почему многие могут сказать, что вот оно 5-этажное здание, но не найдутся люди, которые скажут, что его нет. Сон иллюзорен, но мой сон могу переживать только я, другие люди не могут одновременно со мной пережить его.
> 
> Заранее спасибо!


Добавлю из вики еще о "подобно сну" (похоже на сон):




> в индийской религиозно-философской традиции особая сила (шакти), или энергия, которая одновременно скрывает истинную природу мира и обеспечивает многообразие его проявлений[1].


https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C...4%D0%B8%D1%8F)

http://vbuddisme.ru/wiki/%D0%9C%D0%B0%D0%B9%D1%8F+/


Пишут, что мираж в пустыне видят не только много человек одновременно, его даже можно заснять на фото-пленку:




> Одним из самых интересных эпизодов картины снятых в пустыне стал…мираж! Это был уникальный научный кинодокумент. Группа несколько дней продвигалась по Джунгарии в поисках блуждающего озера Айран-Куль. Но озеро ушло... Переместилось… Киногруппе удалось отыскать лишь дно этого озера. Но внезапно перед ними на горизонте показалась водная гладь, отражающая голубое небо, зелень тропиков. Шнейдеров вместе с членами группы отправляется в сторону этого видения, а оставшийся на месте оператор продолжает съемку. И вот на экране возникает фантастическое зрелище: машины экспедиции, посланные вперед, въезжают в зону миража и движутся…по воде (!) Их отражения отчетливо видны на гладкой поверхности не существующего в действительности озера! Камера наезжает: машины едут по мягкому грунту. Снова отъезд камеры и машины опять плывут по воде!


http://www.mountain.ru/article/artic...rticle_id=6732

----------

Vladiimir (12.05.2015), Балдинг (13.05.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Встречал это понятие в книге. Можно где-то в сети почитать более развернуто?


Вот, например: http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ive_karma.html

----------

Сергей Хос (12.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Говорится, что кармическое видение заставляет людей воспринимать воду как воду, боги воспринимают ее как амриту, преты - как гной и т.д.
А кто кармы не имеет (например, Будда))) воспринимает ее всеми возможными способами одновременно, то есть никак. Поэтому можно сказать, что восприятие будд есть как-бы не-восприятие.

Так что будды чем-то похожи на индейцев из примера Фил, которые не видели кораблей Колумба.)))

----------

Евгений Пхат (12.05.2015), Евгений Шпагин (19.05.2015), Нико (12.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Так что будды чем-то похожи на индейцев из примера Фил, которые не видели кораблей Колумба.)))


Кортеса!



> Вот ведь охота вам этот бред псевдонаучный повторять из раза в раз


 так красиво же как в фильме "Апокалипсис" Мела Гибсона.
У Вас есть более красивый вариант?  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Кортеса!


Просто видимо этот бред воспроизводят в разных вариантах: кто про Колумба, кто про Кортеса:
http://nibler.ru/cognitive/17174-poc...y-kolumba.html
http://pikabu.ru/story/pochemu_indey...kolumba_843375
http://v-science.ru/view/454802/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbdBaqO1fqc

----------

Фил (12.05.2015)

----------


## Фридегар

> Если все иллюзия и подобно сну, то почему миллионы людей воспринимают мир таким, каким мы его видим? Почему многие могут сказать, что вот оно 5-этажное здание, но не найдутся люди, которые скажут, что его нет. Сон иллюзорен, но мой сон могу переживать только я, другие люди не могут одновременно со мной пережить его.


Последнее ваше состояние сознания относительно которого все другие видятся иллюзорными - это и есть действительность. Не смотря на то, что через некоторое время и это состояние станет несовершенным, а следовательно иллюзорным. По отношению к следующему. И так до самого Источника всех состояний. Если сознание растет. 

Если всё считать иллюзией - надо сразу идти в сумасшедший дом. И рассказать про это там. Но и там не поймут, потому, что там реальные психи, а тут просто философская проблема

----------


## Фил

> Последнее ваше состояние сознания относительно которого все другие видятся иллюзорными - это и есть действительность. Не смотря на то, что через некоторое время и это состояние станет несовершенным, а следовательно иллюзорным. По отношению к следующему. И так до самого Источника всех состояний. Если сознание растет. 
> 
> Если всё считать иллюзией - надо сразу идти в сумасшедший дом. И рассказать про это там. Но и там не поймут, потому, что там реальные психи, а тут просто философская проблема


Это объяснение было бы хорошо, если бы время квантовалось. Т.е. можно было бы определить четкое начало "момента сознания".

----------


## Фридегар

> Это объяснение было бы хорошо, если бы время квантовалось. Т.е. можно было бы определить четкое начало "момента сознания".


могу сказать, что оно есть только ТЕПЕРЬ. В настоящий момент

----------


## Фил

> могу сказать, что оно есть только ТЕПЕРЬ. В настоящий момент


А другого то ничего и нет.
Вот теперь бы это еще не только понять, но и ощутить!
Это Сатори!

----------


## Амир

> Добрый день всем участникам форума!
> 
> Вопрос, скорее всего, многим покажется глупым. И, возможно, он уже задавался тут не раз. Тем не менее спрошу.
> 
> Если все иллюзия и подобно сну, то почему миллионы людей воспринимают мир таким, каким мы его видим? Почему многие могут сказать, что вот оно 5-этажное здание, но не найдутся люди, которые скажут, что его нет. Сон иллюзорен, но мой сон могу переживать только я, другие люди не могут одновременно со мной пережить его.
> 
> Заранее спасибо!


         Имеется в виду то, что у нас может быть много уровней иллюзий при том, что всё в целом иллюзорно, например, находясь в полностью идентичной ситуации центре города разные люди воспринимают разный мир:
- бомж видит ближайшую мусорку, своего "конкурента" и полицейского
- едущий в мерседесе бизнесмен видит "что-то" мешающее его проезду
- турист видит кафе, собор, наслаждается солнышком и отдыхом
и т.д., ситуация одна на всех, но это не помешало всем участникам жить в "СОБСТВЕННОМ иллюзорном мирке".
            Что же касается иллюзорности в целом, то мы все находимся в ситуации одного сна и соответственно, как участники одного сна, воспринимаем его. И это не означает,что нет других с реальностей (снов) которые мы не воспринимаем.

----------

Балдинг (13.05.2015), Нико (13.05.2015), Фил (13.05.2015)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Если все иллюзия и подобно сну, то почему миллионы людей воспринимают мир таким, каким мы его видим? Почему многие могут сказать, что вот оно 5-этажное здание, но не найдутся люди, которые скажут, что его нет. Сон иллюзорен, но мой сон могу переживать только я, другие люди не могут одновременно со мной пережить его.


Еще интересный вопрос -- почему время у всех одинаково течет? То есть если 2 события шли друг за другом 1...2, то любые существа будут видеть их последовательно как 1...2.

----------

Фил (13.05.2015)

----------


## Фридегар

> Еще интересный вопрос -- почему время у всех одинаково течет? То есть если 2 события шли друг за другом 1...2, то любые существа будут видеть их последовательно как 1...2.


время и последовательность - это разные вещи. Время - это продолжительность явления. И оно у каждого живого существа своё. Не важно чем его измерять. Зависит от скорости психических процессов

----------


## Нико

> Еще интересный вопрос -- почему время у всех одинаково течет? То есть если 2 события шли друг за другом 1...2, то любые существа будут видеть их последовательно как 1...2.


В нашем мире людей время у всех протекает одинаково, из-за коллективной кармы, а вот в других мирах оно другое.

----------


## Фридегар

> В нашем мире людей время у всех протекает одинаково, из-за коллективной кармы, а вот в других мирах оно другое.


НЕт, и в этом разное у всех. Если вы сидите на горячей плите или на пляже - время для вас будет разным. Извините, за крайние иллюстрации
И, коллективная карма не отменяет карму личную

----------


## Нико

> НЕт, и в этом разное у всех. Если вы сидите на горячей плите или на пляже - время для вас будет разным. Извините, за крайние иллюстрации
> И, коллективная карма не отменяет карму личную


Вам виднее :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Фридегар

я не исключение. По крайней мере, теперь

... одинаковы примерно восприятия. Но не одинаковы распознавания, анализ, синтез. И т.д., всё что называется "психическими процессами"

----------


## Фил

> НЕт, и в этом разное у всех. Если вы сидите на горячей плите или на пляже - время для вас будет разным. Извините, за крайние иллюстрации
> И, коллективная карма не отменяет карму личную


Дмитрий имел в виду не "относительную длительность" времени, а порядок событий. Сначала произошло 1, потом 2 - все наблюдатели, которые воспринимают эти события их так и воспримут: 1, 2. А не 2, 1.
Такое поведение в физическом мире мы можем наблюдать.
Вот при условии отсутствия событий можно говорить о любой направленности стрелы времени, в том числе и об её отсутствии как таковой!
И мы можем это познать в опыте - это Пустота.

Тем более это не противоречит физическим законам, т.к. они обратимы по переменной t.

----------


## Won Soeng

Сколько же разных идей я пересмотрел по этому поводу. 

Ответ же прост. Мы замечаем лишь тех существ, для которых важно то же, что и для нас.
Можно называть это коллективной кармой, но справедливым будет вопрос - а что же это такое.

Все бесконечное многообразие сансары начинается с всего лишь шести опор и очень небольшого числа признаков, различимых в контакте этих опор со своими сферами.
Но даже это небольшое многообразие сводится к всего-то 108 признакам чувствования. 

Нужно сделать замечание, что разнообразие санскар - неразличимо, самое же различение возникает при условии этих неразличимых между собой санскар, но опирается при этом на намарупа, которая, в свою очередь, имеет прежде всего опоры, а затем все остальные признаки, в отношении этих опор.

И далее все многообразие уделов существования, чувствующих существ - не разнообразнее калейдоскопа, с 12 зеркалами и 108 разноцветными стекляшками разной формы.

Поэтому мы и видим все одно и то же, но даже из одного и того же видим лишь малую толику того, что считаем значимым, достойным того, чтобы это замечать.

----------

Евгений Шпагин (19.05.2015), Фил (13.05.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

Если Вы думаете, что жизнь очень-очень-очень разнообразна, взгляните. Вся химия опирается всего лишь на протон, нейтрон, электрон, фотон и три бозона. Это все разнообразие, к которому причастна химия. Уровнем ниже - разнообразия больше. Уровнем выше - так же широкое многобразие атомов и их соединений.

Все многобразие речи сводится к 30-40 звукам, из которых значимых для уверенного узнавания и всего-то семь-восемь, остальные вносят избыточность лишь для различения менее 3% слов. И хотя известных слов много, в повседневной речи мы обходимся парой тысяч. Для этой пары тысяч семь-восемь звуков довольно, чтобы различать слова между собой.

Не будем говорить о цветовом разнообразии. Все они сводятся к складыванию из трех энергий фотонов, а в общем, речь идет всего лишь о фотонах и фотохимической реакции.

Вы все еще думаете, что мир очень разнообразен?

В драме известно всего четыре классических сюжета. Все сюжеты можно описать не более чем в шести ролях. А если точнее, то достаточно четырех мотивов и их сочетаний.

Учение Будды указывает на основу всей жизни всего в трех клешах - желании, отвержении и пренебрежении, и нескольких степенях их смешивания.

Куда ни посмотри - везде малое, сверхмалое число базовых признаков, от которых рождается некоторое многообразие. Но и оно довольно быстро снова схлопывается в малое количество действительно заметных, значимых комбинаций.

Как тут не увидеть всем одного и того же?

Это мы еще в мире чувств. В мире форм, с прекращением пяти чувственных видов контакта, все разнообразие составлено лишь объектами ума. А их совсем немного. Протяженность, движение, сияние и формы на их основе.

А что насчет мира без форм? Четыре сферы, четыре признака, да и те, связанные с прекращением контакта. Вообще никакого разнообразия. Четыре признака, которые даже не комбинируются никак!

Поэтому рано или поздно все существа устремляются к рождению в уделах мира чувств, если не видят взаимообусловленности возникновения звеньев всей этой сансары. Да и увидеть ее не отталкиваясь от мира чувств - не в чем.

----------

Евгений Шпагин (19.05.2015)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> НЕт, и в этом разное у всех. Если вы сидите на горячей плите или на пляже - время для вас будет разным. Извините, за крайние иллюстрации
> И, коллективная карма не отменяет карму личную


Скорость восприятия времени может быть разной, а вот последовательность событий будет повторяться. Если Семён Семёныч сначала родился, потом жил и умер, то ВСЕ существа будут видеть именно эту последовательность, а не какую-либо другу. Не получится, что некто жил, потом умер, потом родился.

----------

Фил (13.05.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Скорость восприятия времени может быть разной, а вот последовательность событий будет повторяться. Если Семён Семёныч сначала родился, потом жил и умер, то ВСЕ существа будут видеть именно эту последовательность, а не какую-либо другу. Не получится, что некто жил, потом умер, потом родился.


Все так, но вот упустят разные существа - разные события. Это и будет результатом действия индивидуальных склонностей. При этом в силу склонностей к рождению и смерти именно в этом уделе, существа этого удела совместно упустят много одинакового, не придавая этому значения, говоря о "норме" восприятия и об "отклонениях от нормы".

Например, если кто-то слышит голоса, или видения, и не видит этому причин и условий, его восприятию другие не смогут доверять (и ему будут советовать избавиться от подобного нереалистичного восприятия).

----------


## Фридегар

> Скорость восприятия времени может быть разной, а вот последовательность событий будет повторяться. Если Семён Семёныч сначала родился, потом жил и умер, то ВСЕ существа будут видеть именно эту последовательность, а не какую-либо другу. Не получится, что некто жил, потом умер, потом родился.


Говорят, что в ближайшем к нам тонком мире все наоборот - смерть тут, это одновременное и совпадающее с этим событием рождение там. И наоборот. Когда приходит время: смерть там - это новое воплощение тут. Ведет карма. То, что управляет желаниями существа во всех мирах.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Говорят, что в ближайшем к нам тонком мире все наоборот - смерть тут, это одновременное и совпадающее с этим событием рождение там. И наоборот. Когда приходит время: смерть там - это новое воплощение тут. Ведет карма. То, что управляет желаниями существа во всех мирах.


Говорят  :Smilie:  Много чего говорят самого разного - и как понять то, о чем говорят?
Человек обычно видит рождение и смерть как пределы этой жизни. Кто-то видит немного того, как возникает до рождения и что не прекращается со смертью.
Исходя из этого люди строят свое мировоззрение. Или точнее - мировоззрение строит людей.

Кто-то верит в ад и рай. Кто-то что-то вспоминает или воспринимает некоторые образы с этими понятиями связанные.
Кто-то верит в мир духов, в тонкий мир. Есть много классификаций. Их можно коллекционировать, но сами по себе они не очень-то полезны, если Вы не собираетесь их ни для чего применять.

Человек, не воспринимающий адских мучений может сомневаться и думать про ад, но его вера будет основана только на сомнениях и авторитете.
Тот же, кто воспринимает адские мучения - не может и на мгновение усомниться. У него просто не встает вопрос - верить или нет.

Достаточно понять, становление какой кармы ведет к рождению в аду и проследовать к плодам этого становления, чтобы начать видеть и потерять сомнения.
То же касается и становления кармы ведущей к рождению в других уделах.

Это все предмет исследования, но люди часто только думают об этом, не зная, что и как здесь можно исследовать.

----------


## Сергей_Н

> Это все предмет исследования, но люди часто только думают об этом, не зная, что и как здесь можно исследовать.


А под исследованием что Вы понимаете?

----------


## Айвар

Плохо знаете логику. Если все иллюзия, то это уже не иллюзия. Воспринимают быть может и одно, но с разных точек зрения. Жажда и потребность восприятия разная. Сытый голодного не разумеет. 




> Поэтому рано или поздно все существа устремляются к рождению в уделах мира чувств, если не видят взаимообусловленности возникновения звеньев всей этой сансары.


 А если видят, то не устремляются? Значит все же с желаниями "работают" и с "последствиями"?

----------


## Won Soeng

> А под исследованием что Вы понимаете?


Практическое наблюдение. Обнаружение признаков. Например, глядя на буквы, Вы обнаруживаете слова, обнаруживая слова замечаете смысл. Вы можете непосредственно заметить, из каких букв состоит слово, это для Вас совершенно ясно. Вам не нужно размышлять - Вы просто смотрите и видите. Вы можете легко узнать, горячий ли чай в кружке, за окном солнце или тучи, делаете Вы сейчас вдох или выдох, и так далее.

Так же необходимо исследовать все явления - каковы условия, при которых эти явления обнаруживаются? Без каких условий эти явления не обнаруживаются?

----------


## Won Soeng

> А если видят, то не устремляются? Значит все же с желаниями "работают" и с "последствиями"?


А если видят - то не устремляются. Если Вам предложить вкусные конфеты, Вы попробуете их на вкус и будете есть. Но если Вы видели, как в них добавили отраву, Ваше желание чего-нибудь сладкого не победит Вашего знания того, что последует после удовольствия (и даже вместо него).

----------


## Айвар

> А если видят - то не устремляются.


По-вашему, знание обладает качеством категорического императива? Узнал, что яд есть в пилюле, значит - не буду ее принимать, хоть и красивая на вид.
Зачит два у людей учителя: жажда чувственного восприятия и присутствия в настоящем или знание благородной истины и присутствия? - Красиво! )))

----------


## Евгений Пхат

...читаю.... и опять вижу пустые схоластические рассуждения уводящие в никуда. ну обсуждение превращается в коллективный бред. вопрос заключался в том что все живые существа воспринимают объекты материального мира примерно одинаково. ответ прост: потому что мы находимся под воздействием одной общей мировой иллюзии. мы пребываем во времени и пространстве и не можем осознать то чего нет.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Подобно иллюзии или сну - ведь не значит что всё иллюзия или сон

Люди воспринимают реальность более-менее одинаково, так как имеют более-менее одинаковое строение органов восприятия.
Животные воспринимают мир, в соответствии присущим каждому виду органов восприятия. 
И так далее.

----------

Фил (15.05.2015)

----------


## Айвар

Ответ на изначальный вопрос: потому, что они (мы) обладают фиксированным фокусом восприятия, одним временным мировоззрением. Изменить фиксацию (точки сборки восприяти в живом существе) - на это отваживаются далеко не все, да и одной решимости мало, нужна редкая удача, хотя изначально, если ориентироваться на закон сохранения энергии, то возможно развитие из ребенка пратьекабудды. Во всех других случаях, нужна удача и ученичество, а чтобы это могло произойти, нужно стечение некоторых факторов, то есть опять же удача и терпение.

----------


## ullu

> коллективная карма


Мне кажется это одинаковое кармическое видение, а не коллективная карма.
Когда говорят колективная карма, то для меня это звучит как то, что если я наколбашу, то последствия все кто вместе со мной в этом коллективе будут претерпевать, но это не так ведь.

----------


## ullu

> Подобно иллюзии или сну - ведь не значит что всё иллюзия или сон
> 
> Люди воспринимают реальность более-менее одинаково, так как имеют более-менее одинаковое строение органов восприятия.
> Животные воспринимают мир, в соответствии присущим каждому виду органов восприятия. 
> И так далее.


И наверное ещё в уме у них схожие идеи, привязанности и так далее, ум тут важен, мне кажется.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.05.2015)

----------


## ullu

> потому что мы находимся под воздействием одной общей мировой иллюзии. мы пребываем во времени и пространстве и не можем осознать то чего нет.


Почему мы находимся под воздействием этой иллюзии, почему эта иллюзия существует, почему она существует как общая ?
Почему мы пребываем во времени и пространстве и почему мы не можем осознать , то, чего нет ?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мне кажется это одинаковое кармическое видение, а не коллективная карма.


одинаковое кармическое видение - результат коллективной кармы )))
Или нет?

----------

Нико (17.05.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> И наверное ещё в уме у них схожие идеи, привязанности и так далее, ум тут важен, мне кажется.


Так и есть,  ум (который с маленькой буквы) один из шести органов восприятия.

----------

ullu (18.05.2015), Фил (17.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений Пхат

> Почему мы находимся под воздействием этой иллюзии, почему эта иллюзия существует, почему она существует как общая ?
> Почему мы пребываем во времени и пространстве и почему мы не можем осознать , то, чего нет ?


Материальный мир подобен отражению света. Он как бы есть, но его в то же время нет. Это есть Некая Виртуальная Реальность.  Абсолют статичен по сути, но являясь Абсолютом,не может быть только статичным, а следовательно, Бесконечность стремиться к Бесконечности, то есть к себе самой. Внутри Абсолюта происходит постоянное движение,то что можно назвать динамичным покоем. Чтобы этот процесс был возможным, из Абсолюта выделяются некие иллюзорные энергии, сначала в виде времени, потом из времени выделяются они же в виде пространства. Индивидуальные сознания - это как бы осколки зеркала в которых отражается свет.Множество зеркальных осколков - это индивидуальности, отражающие свет. Так Единое становится множеством. Иллюзия всеобща. Мы пребываем во времени и пространстве в силу необходимости. Необходимость Абсолютного - это необходимость быть и постоянно становиться тем что есть. Мы не можем осознать то чего нет. Мы можем размножить файл до бесконечности в виртуальной реальности. Но и  время и пространство по своему виртуальны, виртуальны по отношению к целому, поэтому кажутся бесконечными, но стоит выдернуть шнур из розетки и экран гаснет.

----------


## ullu

> одинаковое кармическое видение - результат коллективной кармы )))
> Или нет?


Не, почему коллективной то ? Личной кармы результат, просто карма схожая, а не так же, что кто-то может мою карму со мной поделить ?
Или что значит "коллективная карма" ?

----------


## ullu

> Материальный мир подобен отражению света. Он как бы есть, но его в то же время нет. Это есть Некая Виртуальная Реальность.  Абсолют статичен по сути, но являясь Абсолютом,не может быть только статичным, а следовательно, Бесконечность стремиться к Бесконечности, то есть к себе самой. Внутри Абсолюта происходит постоянное движение,то что можно назвать динамичным покоем. Чтобы этот процесс был возможным, из Абсолюта выделяются некие иллюзорные энергии, сначала в виде времени, потом из времени выделяются они же в виде пространства. Индивидуальные сознания - это как бы осколки зеркала в которых отражается свет.Множество зеркальных осколков - это индивидуальности, отражающие свет. Так Единое становится множеством. Иллюзия всеобща. Мы пребываем во времени и пространстве в силу необходимости. Необходимость Абсолютного - это необходимость быть и постоянно становиться тем что есть. Мы не можем осознать то чего нет. Мы можем размножить файл до бесконечности в виртуальной реальности. Но и  время и пространство по своему виртуальны, виртуальны по отношению к целому, поэтому кажутся бесконечными, но стоит выдернуть шнур из розетки и экран гаснет.


Ну вот, видите, не такой уж просто ответ получается.

----------


## ullu

> Так и есть,  ум (который с маленькой буквы) один из шести органов восприятия.


Это да, а с большой тоже же один из шести органов восприятия.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.05.2015), Нико (18.05.2015)

----------


## Айвар

Вся буддийская тантра-йога нацелена на то, чтобы произошло чудо изменения восприятия. Этому чуду молятся, это чудо призывают и называется это чудо, чудом зарождения бодхичитты. Первоначально чудом зарождения намерения достичь бодхичитты, достичь великолепного, прекрасного сердца пробуждения. 
Вас, конечно, может удивить, что практически все учение сводится к трем звукам ОМ А ХУМ (ШРИ). Меня тоже это удивило, когда я столкнулся с этим при встрече с буддийскими тантрическими учителями. ))) От них, ведь и впраду ничего не получишь, пока не произойдет чудо рождения бодхичитты. Наскоком учителя не заарканишь. )))
Опять же, в даоской и дзен-буддийской традиции подход иной, но суть остается та же - изменение повседневного восприятия и развитие наиширочайшего всеохватывающего сострадания ко всем живым существам.
А далее, это развитие трех верхних центров восприятия через развитие воли, чистоты и преданности.  Хотя как говорил один друг, может быть пути преданности и служения полностью предостаточно.

----------


## Айвар

> о стоит выдернуть шнур из розетки и экран гаснет


Даосы не принимают линейного восприятия времени, мышления. Для них круг, закручивающийся, скрывающийся поток и бьющий из под земли родник - это сама суть движения. День и ночь это не линейность и не путь от рождения к старости - всюду бесконечность и источники новова восприятия, энергии.

----------


## Фридегар

> Если Вы думаете, что жизнь очень-очень-очень разнообразна, взгляните.


У вас нарушено равновесие между формой и содержанием. Распространено. Замечал, в том числе и в себе. Когда многочисленные здания из форм и понятий не хотят заселять и обживать жители, как в нынешнем Китае, где застройка намного превышает спрос. 

Есть закон соотношения формы и устремления.

----------


## Нико

> У вас нарушено равновесие между формой и содержанием. Распространено. Замечал, в том числе и в себе. Когда многочисленные здания из форм и понятий не хотят заселять и обживать жители, как в нынешнем Китае, где застройка намного превышает спрос. 
> 
> Есть закон соотношения формы и устремления.


Ещё один такой же подобный флуд-троллизм, у меня терпения не хватит.

----------


## Фридегар

Другой способ мышления, уже говорил.

----------


## Айвар

> Есть закон соотношения формы и устремления.


Осталось его открыть. ))) Есть намерение уйти от ставшей обычной банальности, сохранить чистоту восприятия. Прямого намерения, воли - недостаточно. Какие у нас есть возможности? Незадействованной осталась "перефирия" восприятия, так сказать - нагваль (область неизведанных способностей и возможностей). Прямое воздействие, ориентированное на суждение, хоть и пытается все объяснить и расставить по полочкам, но развивает только тональ (область или сферу повседневного знания и опыта). 

Так почему бы сознательно не заняться "перефирией"? Начать можно с простого, тем более, если потребуются аналогии из буддийских практик, то это только еще болбше углубит их понимание, и возможно, высвободит тврческий потенциал.

Например, можно начать с простой ходьбы с открытыми и развернутыми вверх ладошками. Прошли, почувствовали. Если стало интересно - продолжили исследовать перефирию внимания, начиная с перефирии зрения. И т. п.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Добрый день всем участникам форума!
> 
> Вопрос, скорее всего, многим покажется глупым. И, возможно, он уже задавался тут не раз. Тем не менее спрошу.
> 
> Если все иллюзия и подобно сну, то почему миллионы людей воспринимают мир таким, каким мы его видим? Почему многие могут сказать, что вот оно 5-этажное здание, но не найдутся люди, которые скажут, что его нет. Сон иллюзорен, но мой сон могу переживать только я, другие люди не могут одновременно со мной пережить его.
> 
> Заранее спасибо!


Мы все находимся в неведении, привязанности и тд, в силу рождения ЖС. Поэтому воспринимаем одинаково, за некоторыми исключениями. То есть двойственный ум или или, неведение и пр создает такую картинку.

----------


## Альбина

> Добрый день всем участникам форума!
> 
> Вопрос, скорее всего, многим покажется глупым. И, возможно, он уже задавался тут не раз. Тем не менее спрошу.
> 
> Если все иллюзия и подобно сну, то почему миллионы людей воспринимают мир таким, каким мы его видим? Почему многие могут сказать, что вот оно 5-этажное здание, но не найдутся люди, которые скажут, что его нет. Сон иллюзорен, но мой сон могу переживать только я, другие люди не могут одновременно со мной пережить его.
> 
> Заранее спасибо!


А Вы не задавались вопросом,что может быть   Вы ОДИН смотрите на мир,и в том числе СМОТРИТЕ как другие смотрят.Или другими словами-может взгляд другого-это прежде всего Ваш взгляд?.  И не задавайтесь лучше..))
Вы сравнили со сном иллюзию восприятия,ну вот-считайте  реальность тоже сном.В снах точно также Вам могут указать на пятиэтажку,или на что-то покруче..Откуда в  снах у вас взаимомпонимание и общее (коллективное)восприятие возникает?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не, почему коллективной то ? Личной кармы результат, просто карма схожая, а не так же, что кто-то может мою карму со мной поделить ?
> Или что значит "коллективная карма" ?


Общая (совместная) карма - тиб. thun mong gi las, санскр. sadharanakarma 
Комментарий из Abhidharmasamuccaya
Sadharanakarma is action of a nature that produces things such as the
changings of the seasons which are experienced by the world in common.
This does not exist on the volitional level. Asadharana karma is the volitional
action of an individual the results of v. hich are experienced only by that indi
there is also a kind of sadharanakarma, a mutual relationship between individuals
which influences each other (anyonvadhipatipratyayd).

Комментарий Берзина:
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ive_karma.html

Думаю, о коллективной карме можно еще говорить в контексте совместных, единодушных действий.
Кроме того, кармическая связь может быть и не прямой: сам формально действие не совершал, а плод получил. Например, Пабонка в наставлениях по Ламриму разъясняет:
если полководец посылает для совершения убийства множество солдат, и они убивают тысячу человек, то каждому из этих солдат принадлежит грех убиения стольких человек, сколько убил именно он, тогда как командующий обретает полную меру кармического результата отнятия всей тысячи жизней.

----------

Tong Po (20.05.2015)

----------


## ullu

Получается, что это просто схожая карма, но не общая.
Общей она была бы, если бы я не совершала никаких неблагих действий, ни телом, ни умом, а сосед мой совершал бы, и последствия этих действий отразились бы на нас обоих.

А когда я формально действие не совершаю, я не совершаю действие телом, а умом совершаю вполне себе . Поэтому нельзя сказать, что я ничего не сделала, а плод получила.
Я все равно получила плод своих действий, а не чьих-то.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А когда я формально действие не совершаю, я не совершаю действие телом, а умом совершаю вполне себе . Поэтому нельзя сказать, что я ничего не сделала, а плод получила.


В примере, который приводит Пабонка, парадокс в том, что убийство относится к числу телесных действий, а командир действия *телом* по убиению не совершал.
Он лишь создал намерение, волитивный импульс, который, собственно, и называют "кармическим актом", и огреб по полной программе, как говорится. Его воля действовала в других, а плод получил он сам.
Так что тут не все так просто.
Вот такие неявные связи, ведущие к совместному попаданию в некие уделы, я думаю, и называются совместной кармой.




> Получается, что это просто схожая карма, но не общая.


Само *сходство* видения-восприятия тоже должно иметь свои причины, а причина и есть карма.

----------

Aion (20.05.2015), Tong Po (20.05.2015)

----------


## ullu

> В примере, который приводит Пабонка, парадокс в том, что убийство относится к числу телесных действий, а командир действия *телом* по убиению не совершал.
> Он лишь создал намерение, волитивный импульс, который, собственно, и называют "кармическим актом", и огреб по полной программе, как говорится. Его воля действовала в других, а плод получил он сам.
> Так что тут не все так просто.
> Вот такие неявные связи, ведущие к совместному попаданию в некие уделы, я думаю, и называются совместной кармой.


И это говорит нам о том, что тело, речь и ум не отдельные части, а связаные между собой. Поэтому совершая неблагие действия умом или речью, которые способствуют соврешнию другими неблагих действий телом мы совершаем проступок, свой.
Но не о том, что если кто-то совершает проступок, а мы не совершаем при этом проступков ни телом, ни речью, ни умом, то мы претерпеваем последствия чужого проступка.



> Само *сходство* видения-восприятия тоже должно иметь свои причины, а причина и есть карма.


Ну да, только причины не в том, что чужие проступки накапливаются в виде нашей негативной кармы. а чужие благие действия накапливаются в виде наших заслуг.
Иначе Будды давно бы уже накопили заслуг всем, если бы карма была общая и её можно было бы разделять.
Каждый отвечает за себя только, в этом и сложность, иначе Будды давно бы уже просветлили бы всех через себя и накопили бы всем заслуг уж точно, совершая бесконечные благие действия.

----------


## Айвар

Причина есть карма или намерение есть причина кармы? 

В качестве причины страдания живых существ, Будда приводит жажду, дукху. Живые существа стремятся к наслаждению, сукхе. Но если жизнь запутана и в ней нет смысла (свободы выбора) ЖС стремятся к уничтожению, находя в этом наслаждение.

----------


## Андрей П.

> Никто не утверждает, что "все иллюзия". Если речь идет о буддийских текстах, то там говорится о том, что все _подобно_ иллюзии.


Мне кажется, что слово "подобно" в данном случае используется только в качестве приема, как обойти критическое мышление читателя и внедрить основную идею "всё иллюзия". Потому как в чистом виде тезис "всё иллюзия", конечно, не выдерживает критики, основанной на логике: иллюзия - это двойственное понятие, если есть иллюзия, значит, должна быть реальность (не иллюзия), но если так, то иллюзией всё уже быть не может.
Но если всю эту игру ума со словами отбросить, то, в общем-то, всё иллюзия.

А почему другие люди воспринимают одно и то же, честно говоря, затрудняюсь ответить, лично я умею воспринимать только сам за себя.  :Smilie: 




> Вот ведь охота вам этот бред псевдонаучный повторять из раза в раз


А мне нравится, как Фил выразился, возьму на вооружение.  :Kiss: 
И что главное, данное выражение ёмко и кратко передает суть, а историческую/научную достоверность, наверное, лучше оставить в стороне, иначе, например, притчи воспринимать не получится.

----------

Фил (20.05.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Мне кажется, что слово "подобно" в данном случае используется только в качестве приема, как обойти критическое мышление читателя и внедрить основную идею "всё иллюзия". Потому как в чистом виде тезис "всё иллюзия", конечно, не выдерживает критики, основанной на логике: иллюзия - это двойственное понятие, если есть иллюзия, значит, должна быть реальность (не иллюзия), но если так, то иллюзией всё уже быть не может.
> Но если всю эту игру ума со словами отбросить, то, в общем-то, всё иллюзия.


C чего Вы взяли? Тут речь идёт исключительно о том, что воспринимается каким-либо образом, т.е. так или иначе находится в сознании. А то, что не находится в сознании (Ваше- "должна быть реальность")  как бы "выносится за скобки" и не рассматривается вообще, как неимеющее никакого отношения к основной цели Дхармы. Дхарма она, ведь, не о том как именно всё устроено "на самом деле", а _о том как избавится от духкхи_.

----------


## Андрей П.

> C чего Вы взяли?


Да, мысль такая промелькнула, когда прочитал уточнение Фила, конкретно, проследить, откуда она взялась не смогу, скорее всего, родилась на основе каких-то ранее принятых установок на эту тему.




> Тут речь идёт исключительно о том, что воспринимается каким-либо образом, т.е. так или иначе находится в сознании. А то, что не находится в сознании (Ваше- "должна быть реальность")  как бы "выносится за скобки" и не рассматривается вообще, как неимеющее никакого отношения к основной цели Дхармы. Дхарма она, ведь, не о том как именно всё устроено "на самом деле", а _о том как избавится от духкхи_.


Я не разделяю на реальность и иллюзию, внутри сознания и снаружи, (точнее разделяю, конечно, ум ведь двойственная штука, но когда не думаю об этом, то не разделяю), поэтому мне без разницы, как говорить: "всё реальность" или "всё иллюзия" и т.п.
Пусть будет "всё подобно иллюзии", я не против.  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (20.05.2015)

----------


## Ириша

> Если все иллюзия и подобно сну, то почему миллионы людей воспринимают мир таким, каким мы его видим? Почему многие могут сказать, что вот оно 5-этажное здание, но не найдутся люди, которые скажут, что его нет. Сон иллюзорен, но мой сон могу переживать только я, другие люди не могут одновременно со мной пережить его.
> 
> Заранее спасибо!


Пахбо ты не можешь быть точно уверен ,что люди видят то же что и ты. 
 Есть такой термин - Квалиа. вот ролик что это такое http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fw0yAlKyzsw 
 Люди пользуются одинаковыми словами и названиями когда говорят о 5 этажном здании, а как они его видят вы ни когда не узнаете. 
 Можно капнуть глубже об объективности реальности и задаться вопросом есть ли вообще миллионы людей которые что то там видят. И кто конечный наблюдатель этих людей.  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Пахбо ты не можешь быть точно уверен ,что люди видят то же что и ты.


что значит "видеть то же самое"?

----------


## Ириша

> что значит "видеть то же самое"?


 Здесь Пахбо коснулся если я правильно поняла зрительного восприятия. Видишь этот текст. Вот про это я и говорю.

----------


## Tong Po

> Да, мысль такая промелькнула, когда прочитал уточнение Фила, конкретно, проследить, откуда она взялась не смогу, скорее всего, родилась на основе каких-то ранее принятых установок на эту тему.
> 
> 
> Я не разделяю на реальность и иллюзию, внутри сознания и снаружи, (точнее разделяю, конечно, ум ведь двойственная штука, но когда не думаю об этом, то не разделяю), поэтому мне без разницы, как говорить: "всё реальность" или "всё иллюзия" и т.п.
> Пусть будет "всё подобно иллюзии", я не против.


А о том, что "снаружи сознания" Вы ничего сказать не можете. Никаким образом. Ибо ничего не знаете об этом. И не узнаете. Потому этоти не рассматривается, т.е. можно считать, что этого нет.

----------

Фил (20.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Здесь Пахбо коснулся если я правильно поняла зрительного восприятия. Видишь этот текст. Вот про это я и говорю.


А можно без Пахбо, своими словами: что значит "видеть то же самое"?

----------


## Фил

> А о том, что "снаружи сознания" Вы ничего сказать не можете. Никаким образом. Ибо ничего не знаете об этом. И не узнаете. Потому этоти не рассматривается, т.е. можно считать, что этого нет.


Лучше так не считать! Честнее вообще ничего на этот счет не считать.

----------


## Андрей П.

> А о том, что "снаружи сознания" Вы ничего сказать не можете. Никаким образом. Ибо ничего не знаете об этом. И не узнаете. Потому этоти не рассматривается, т.е. можно считать, что этого нет.


Это точно! Даже больше скажу, я и о том что "внутри сознания" тоже понятия никакого не имею.  :Smilie: 
А вот насчет "сказать не могу", это Вы зря, я вот уже третий пост пишу о том, чего не знаю, и ничего.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ириша

> А можно без Пахбо, своими словами: что значит "видеть то же самое"?


 Видишь этот текст? Как думаешь я его вижу так же?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Видишь этот текст? Как думаешь я его вижу так же?


- Вы всегда отвечаете вопросом на вопрос?
- Таки что ви имеете в виду?
)))

Ириша, хотите, чтоб я за вас сформулировал? не выйдет.)))
Я же вас просил - своими словами. Не можете - так и скажите: "Не могу" ))))

----------

Aion (21.05.2015)

----------


## ullu

> то, в общем-то, всё иллюзия.


Ага, потому что речь идет же о том, что кажется, что явления обладают некотоырми качествами, а на самом деле они не обладают ими.

И приводятся примеры иллюзорности.
Как эхо - хотя ни с наружи ни внутри нет ничего , воспринимаются, как эхо.
Или как мираж - появляются, хотя и не реальны, как мираж...и т.д.

----------


## Андрей П.

> Ага, потому что речь идет же о том, что кажется, что явления обладают некотоырми качествами, а на самом деле они не обладают ими.
> 
> И приводятся примеры иллюзорности.
> Как эхо - хотя ни с наружи ни внутри нет ничего , воспринимаются, как эхо.
> Или как мираж - появляются, хотя и не реальны, как мираж...и т.д.


Не только иллюзорны качества, но и само явление. Потому как явление – это только информация, полученная нашими органами чувств, но не само явление. Какое явление "на самом деле" мы не знаем, не можем знать. Как мне показалось, именно об этом говорит Tong Po, указывая на непознаваемость "снаружи". Но я бы еще хотел добавить, что идея, о том, что кроме субъективного восприятия существует и трансцендентальное явление "на самом деле", которое вот "по-настоящему" реально, остается лишь субъективной идеей. 
Я могу воспринимать только субъективный и иллюзорный мир и этот мир для меня единственная и настоящая реальность.  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (21.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Не только иллюзорны качества, но и само явление. Потому как явление – это только информация, полученная нашими органами чувств, но не само явление. Какое явление "на самом деле" мы не знаем, не можем знать. Как мне показалось, именно об этом говорит Tong Po, указывая на непознаваемость "снаружи". Но я бы еще хотел добавить, что идея, о том, что кроме субъективного восприятия существует и трансцендентальное явление "на самом деле", которое вот "по-настоящему" реально, остается лишь субъективной идеей. 
> Я могу воспринимать только субъективный и иллюзорный мир и этот мир для меня единственная и настоящая реальность.


Чтобы воспринять явление "как оно есть" необходимо находится за пределами нашей Вселенной.
Это взаимоисключающие факторы, наблюдатель уже вносит искажения.

----------

Андрей П. (21.05.2015)

----------


## Фридегар

> Не только иллюзорны качества, но и само явление.


Есть что-то такое, что в каждом явлении никогда не может быть иллюзорным. Если это явление имеет отношение непосредственно к чувствам человека. На любом плане восприятия. Это есть, конечно, радость или страдание. И многочисленные его "полутени".

... и, кстати, то что заставляет сознание расти - это именно поиск причины страдания. Причину радости не будет никто искать, если она не самоочевидна.

----------


## Фридегар

> Чтобы воспринять явление "как оно есть" необходимо находится за пределами нашей Вселенной.


Думаю, что вряд ли. Если понимать под вселенной то, в чем находится всё.

----------


## Фил

> Думаю, что вряд ли. Если понимать под вселенной то, в чем находится всё.


Я и говорю, что это невозможно.

----------


## Фридегар

Вы не поняли  :Smilie:  Если во вселенной находится всё, то значит и причина всех явлений тоже.

----------


## Фил

> Вы не поняли  Если во вселенной находится всё, то значит и причина всех явлений тоже.


Вы крипто-деист?

----------


## Ириша

> - Вы всегда отвечаете вопросом на вопрос?
> - Таки что ви имеете в виду?
> )))
> 
> Ириша, хотите, чтоб я за вас сформулировал? не выйдет.)))
> Я же вас просил - своими словами. Не можете - так и скажите: "Не могу" ))))


Вопрос и был ответом)  Таки если подробнее то я о 5 чувствах, зрение одно из них. Может мне не хватает слов для описания. Например я не знаю как видит меня моя кошка. Например возможно я себя в зеркало вижу иначе чем вы меня если посмотрели бы. Видеть так же - это воспринимать так же как другой. Но ведь мы с вами этого не знаем?))

----------


## Андрей П.

> Есть что-то такое, что в каждом явлении никогда не может быть иллюзорным. Если это явление имеет отношение непосредственно к чувствам человека. На любом плане восприятия. Это есть, конечно, радость или страдание. И многочисленные его "полутени".
> 
> ... и, кстати, то что заставляет сознание расти - это именно поиск причины страдания. Причину радости не будет никто искать, если она не самоочевидна.


Как мне кажется, радость, страдание и их "полутени" - это результат оценки, сравнения двух эмоциональных состояний "до" и "после". Можно сказать, что эти результаты реальны, также, например, как реальны мысли, ведь мысли - это электрические сигналы в мозге. Можно сказать, что состояния "до" и "после" реальны, а их оценка, т.е. страдание/радость  - это только иллюзия ума. Можно сказать, что всё иллюзия, так как "снаружи" посмотреть на страдание и  радость и на состояния "до" и "после" нельзя. В общем, каждый выбирает себе мировоззрение по вкусу.  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вопрос и был ответом)


Нет, вы просто столкнулись с принципиальной невозможностью дать ответ. А это свидетельствует о том, что сам вопрос - бессмысленный. Слова "воспринимать так же как другой" - ничего не описывают, не относятся ни к какой реальности. Пустой ментальный конструкт, типа "рогов зайца" )))

----------

Фил (21.05.2015)

----------


## Фридегар

> Сообщение от Фридегар
> 
> 
> Вы не поняли  Если во вселенной находится всё, то значит и причина всех явлений тоже.
> 
> 
> Вы крипто-деист?


Это не тайна, но просто здравый смысл)

----------


## Фил

> Это не тайна, но просто здравый смысл)


Тогда понятно!

----------


## Фридегар

> Как мне кажется, радость, страдание и их "полутени" - это результат оценки, сравнения двух эмоциональных состояний "до" и "после".


Вовсе нет. Это мгновенное ощущение того или другого. Как при первой встрече. Если возникает диссонанс - это вызывает неприятие, то есть страдание. И потом человек подыскивает уже пост-фактум объяснение почему ему кто-то не понравился. Так же и с каждым явлением, которое воздействует на человека. Оно в конечном итоге либо радость, либо страдание.

----------


## Андрей П.

> Вовсе нет. Это мгновенное ощущение того или другого. Как при первой встрече. Если возникает диссонанс - это вызывает неприятие, то есть страдание. И потом человек подыскивает уже пост-фактум объяснение почему ему кто-то не понравился. Так же и с каждым явлением, которое воздействует на человека. Оно в конечном итоге либо радость, либо страдание.


В моей вселенной, еще как да.  :Smilie: 
А то, что Вы называете, для меня состояние "после". Я, конечно, отдаю себе отчет, что название состояния, не есть переживание этого состояния.

----------


## ullu

> Не только иллюзорны качества, но и само явление.


Это наверное тоже один из типов иллюзии, когда кажется что некоторое явление есть, но на самом деле ничего кроме собрания каких-то качеств ничего больше найти не удается.

----------

Андрей П. (22.05.2015)

----------


## Ириша

> Нет, вы просто столкнулись с принципиальной невозможностью дать ответ. А это свидетельствует о том, что сам вопрос - бессмысленный. Слова "воспринимать так же как другой" - ничего не описывают, не относятся ни к какой реальности. Пустой ментальный конструкт, типа "рогов зайца" )))


Значит вы не поняли ответа. Вот и всё. А словами вообще что ли бо трудно описывать. Особенно природу будды))) Ответ прост вы не можете знать как я вижу через свои глаза.

----------


## Ириша

А про реальности вот вам. 
есть три мира: 
1. пустота есть форма, форма есть пустота. то бишь река есть гора, гора есть река. 
2. пустота есть пустота, форма есть форма. то бишь река есть река, гора есть гора. 
3. нет пустоты, нет формы. то бишь нет реки, нет горы.

который мир верный? 
кто скажет первый - получает 3 удара посохом. 
кто скажет второй - получает 3 удара посохом. 
кто скажет третий - получает 3 удара посохом. 
кто скажет "не знаю" - получает 4 удара посохом.

который мир верный?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А про реальности вот вам. 
> есть три мира: 
> 1. пустота есть форма, форма есть пустота. то бишь река есть гора, гора есть река. 
> 2. пустота есть пустота, форма есть форма. то бишь река есть река, гора есть гора. 
> 3. нет пустоты, нет формы. то бишь нет реки, нет горы.
> 
> который мир верный? 
> кто скажет первый - получает 3 удара посохом. 
> кто скажет второй - получает 3 удара посохом. 
> ...


в дзене я не силен )))

----------


## Won Soeng

> А про реальности вот вам. 
> есть три мира: 
> 1. пустота есть форма, форма есть пустота. то бишь река есть гора, гора есть река. 
> 2. пустота есть пустота, форма есть форма. то бишь река есть река, гора есть гора. 
> 3. нет пустоты, нет формы. то бишь нет реки, нет горы.
> 
> который мир верный? 
> кто скажет первый - получает 3 удара посохом. 
> кто скажет второй - получает 3 удара посохом. 
> ...


Все три ответа неверны, и ударами этого не изменить.

----------

Сергей Хос (21.05.2015)

----------


## Ириша

> Все три ответа неверны, и ударами этого не изменить.


Почему же? :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

> Почему же?


У них в Дзене, на это надо как- то : му, (хрюк-пук), как-то так отвечать в общем. 
Форма -есть пустота, это сокращёнка такая, это значит, что не форма есть пустота, а форму, ранее воспринимаемою как что-то существующее, теперь игнорируют (замечают, но ничего не делают), как фигуры из тумана сделанные- смотреть- но правды не давать.. (А объяснялка- почему так- лучше мир юзать (нирвана там и всякое такое)- это много где в ламримах разных)))

----------

Нико (22.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

Вот вспомнил случай из далекого детства, мне было 5 лет. Помню смутно, но помню... Стоял с родителями кажется в аэропорту и впервые увидел негров. Я вот помню свое удивление и если так можно сказать для меня это было подобно цирку или зоопарку, эмоции и еще раз эмоции. Так вот, эти негры для меня не оказались невидимыми, хотя до этого я их ни разу не видел... Это в тему про корабли Кортеса и ацтекских аборигенов...

----------


## Фил

> Вот вспомнил случай из далекого детства, мне было 5 лет. Помню смутно, но помню... Стоял с родителями кажется в аэропорту и впервые увидел негров. Я вот помню свое удивление и если так можно сказать для меня это было подобно цирку или зоопарку, эмоции и еще раз эмоции. Так вот, эти негры для меня не оказались невидимыми, хотя до этого я их ни разу не видел... Это в тему про корабли Кортеса и ацтекских аборигенов...


Вы не увидели в них обычных людей.

----------


## Андрей П.

> У них в Дзене, на это надо как- то : му, (хрюк-пук), как-то так отвечать в общем. 
> Форма -есть пустота, это сокращёнка такая, это значит, что не форма есть пустота, а форму, ранее воспринимаемою как что-то существующее, теперь игнорируют (замечают, но ничего не делают), как фигуры из тумана сделанные- смотреть- но правды не давать.. (А объяснялка- почему так- лучше мир юзать (нирвана там и всякое такое)- это много где в ламримах разных)))


Не так давно, занимаясь со своей полуторогодовалой дочкой, спросил у неё: "кто это?" - показывая на картинку с кошкой, дочка ответила: "мя, мя". Тогда я показал на картинку с собакой, на что услышал ответ: "ав, ав". Мне стало интересно, как она озвучит неодушевленный предмет и я произнес тот же вопрос, указывая на рядом лежащий мяч, дочка просто молча подняла его и бросила в сторону.
Я это к тому, что это не "у них в Дзене", а у них как оно есть. А в Дзене, как я слышал, иной раз и за "хрюк-пук" палец отрубить могут.  :Smilie: 

Ириша, позвольте Вас спросить: когда дочка обратно спрашивает меня "та это?" - я отвечаю: "это кошка, а это собака, а это мячик". Правильные ли я даю ответы? Если нет, то как мне учить дочку? Если да, то заметили ли Вы, что Сергей Хос дал Вам верный ответ?

----------

Won Soeng (22.05.2015), Алик (22.05.2015)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Это наверное тоже один из типов иллюзии, когда кажется что некоторое явление есть, но на самом деле ничего кроме собрания каких-то качеств ничего больше найти не удается.


Да, если мы делим объект на разные составляющие, качества, там, функции, еще что-то, то приходится придумывать и разные типы иллюзий, чтобы всё это объяснить. Но разве Истина нуждается в объяснениях?  :Smilie:

----------


## Алик

> А про реальности вот вам. 
> есть три мира: 
> 1. пустота есть форма, форма есть пустота. то бишь река есть гора, гора есть река. 
> 2. пустота есть пустота, форма есть форма. то бишь река есть река, гора есть гора. 
> 3. нет пустоты, нет формы. то бишь нет реки, нет горы.
> 
> который мир верный? 
> кто скажет первый - получает 3 удара посохом. 
> кто скажет второй - получает 3 удара посохом. 
> ...


Кто придумал : верный  - неверный?  
Ворона каркнула за окном.  :Smilie:

----------

Won Soeng (22.05.2015), Андрей П. (22.05.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Не так давно, занимаясь со своей полуторогодовалой дочкой, спросил у неё: "кто это?" - показывая на картинку с кошкой, дочка ответила: "мя, мя". Тогда я показал на картинку с собакой, на что услышал ответ: "ав, ав". Мне стало интересно, как она озвучит неодушевленный предмет и я произнес тот же вопрос, указывая на рядом лежащий мяч, дочка просто молча подняла его и бросила в сторону.
> Я это к тому, что это не "у них в Дзене", а у них как оно есть. А в Дзене, как я слышал, иной раз и за "хрюк-пук" палец отрубить могут. 
> 
> Ириша, позвольте Вас спросить: когда дочка обратно спрашивает меня "та это?" - я отвечаю: "это кошка, а это собака, а это мячик". Правильные ли я даю ответы? Если нет, то как мне учить дочку? Если да, то заметили ли Вы, что Сергей Хос дал Вам верный ответ?


В книге "Посыпание Будды пеплом" ДМ Сунг Сан ответил на вопрос 7-летней  девочки о смерти кошки (6-я история), вот отрывок :" ...Когда ты думаешь, то все вещи имеют разные названия и разные формы. Но когда ты не думаешь, то все вещи — одно и то же. Нет слов для них. Люди делают слова. Кошка не скажет: „Я кошка“. Люди скажут: „Это кошка“. Солнце не скажет: „Мое имя — Солнце“. Люди скажут: „Это Солнце“. Поэтому, когда кто-нибудь спросит тебя: „Что это?“ — как тебе следует ответить?»
«Мне не нужно пользоваться словами».
Соен-са сказал: «Очень хорошо! Тебе не следует пользоваться словами. Поэтому, если кто-нибудь спросит тебя: „Что есть Будда?“ — каким будет хороший ответ?»
Гита молчала.
Соен-са предложил: «Теперь ты спроси меня».
«Что есть Будда?».
Соен-са ударил по полу.
Гита засмеялась..." 
http://zendao.ru/library/Dropping_ashes_on_Buddha

----------

Won Soeng (22.05.2015), Андрей П. (22.05.2015), Дубинин (22.05.2015), Фил (22.05.2015)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Ворона каркнула за окном.


Вы попались в сеть Ман Гонга!
(12-й коан из книги Сунг Сана "Целый мир - один цветок": http://zendao.ru/library/Whole_World_Single_Flower)

----------

Won Soeng (22.05.2015), Алик (22.05.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы попались в сеть Ман Гонга!
> (12-й коан из книги Сунг Сана "Целый мир - один цветок": http://zendao.ru/library/Whole_World_Single_Flower)


Разве с этим нужно что-то делать? Попался - нет проблем. Ускользнул - нет проблем.
Нет проблем в смерти, кроме страха смерти. Нет проблем в рождении, кроме страсти к бытию.

----------

Андрей П. (22.05.2015), Чагна Дордже (23.05.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Почему же?


А тут даже вопрос неверный. Вот это - изменяется тремя (тридцатью) ударами.

Когда Вы хотите что-то понять - это самая коварная форма желания. Труднее всего охранять ворота ума.

----------


## Андрей П.

> Разве с этим нужно что-то делать? Попался - нет проблем. Ускользнул - нет проблем.
> Нет проблем в смерти, кроме страха смерти. Нет проблем в рождении, кроме страсти к бытию.


Будете делать - нет проблем. Не будете делать - нет проблем.  :Smilie:

----------

Won Soeng (22.05.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Будете делать - нет проблем. Не будете делать - нет проблем.


И так, и так могут быть проблемы, а могут не быть. Делание или неделание не являются самостоятельным и достаточным источником проблем. Необходимым источником проблем является контакт. Достаточным источником проблем является жажда.

Проблемы - это оценка. Хорошо-плохо. То есть чувствование.
Все давно и очень точно объяснено. Можно лишь еще раз это обнаружить тщательным исследованием.

----------


## Won Soeng

> У них в Дзене, на это надо как- то : му, (хрюк-пук), как-то так отвечать в общем. 
> Форма -есть пустота, это сокращёнка такая, это значит, что не форма есть пустота, а форму, ранее воспринимаемою как что-то существующее, теперь игнорируют (замечают, но ничего не делают), как фигуры из тумана сделанные- смотреть- но правды не давать.. (А объяснялка- почему так- лучше мир юзать (нирвана там и всякое такое)- это много где в ламримах разных)))


Как раз "надо" - это ошибка. "Надо" - это привязанность. Коан вскрывает это самое "надо". Он делает это "надо" явным и бесполезным. Вроде бы "надо", но что именно? Вот тогда можно посмотреть в корень этого "надо".

Это и есть практика коана.

----------

Дубинин (22.05.2015)

----------


## Андрей П.

> И так, и так могут быть проблемы, а могут не быть. Делание или неделание не являются самостоятельным и достаточным источником проблем. Необходимым источником проблем является контакт. Достаточным источником проблем является жажда.


Если я испытываю жажду, то я ищу "воду". Где здесь проблема?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если я испытываю жажду, то я ищу "воду". Где здесь проблема?


А должна быть проблема? "Пейте". Или Вам "вода" недоступна? Где Вы ее "ищете"?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если я испытываю жажду, то я ищу "воду". Где здесь проблема?


Тут проблема вот в чем: вы воспринимаете воду как "мокрую", а дерево - как "сухое". А вдруг кто-то воспринимает дерево как вы воду, а воду - как вы дерево.
Или зеленый - как вы синий )))
Это, конечно, глупость, но некоторые задаются именно таким вопросом.

----------

Won Soeng (22.05.2015)

----------


## Андрей П.

> А должна быть проблема?


Теперь нет.  :Smilie: 




> Тут проблема вот в чем: вы воспринимаете воду как "мокрую", а дерево - как "сухое". А вдруг кто-то воспринимает дерево как вы воду, а воду - как вы дерево.
> Или зеленый - как вы синий )))
> Это, конечно, глупость, но некоторые задаются именно таким вопросом.


В общем-то я так и думаю, но проблемы в этом не вижу, даже, если иногда вижу в этом проблему.  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (22.05.2015)

----------


## Ириша

> Все три ответа неверны, и ударами этого не изменить.


Это привязанность к форме.

----------


## Ириша

> У них в Дзене, на это надо как- то : му, (хрюк-пук), как-то так отвечать в общем. 
> Форма -есть пустота, это сокращёнка такая, это значит, что не форма есть пустота, а форму, ранее воспринимаемою как что-то существующее, теперь игнорируют (замечают, но ничего не делают), как фигуры из тумана сделанные- смотреть- но правды не давать.. (А объяснялка- почему так- лучше мир юзать (нирвана там и всякое такое)- это много где в ламримах разных)))


с формой нет у пустоты различий, 
пустота не отличается от формы, 
форма это то же, что и пустота, 
а пустота есть то же, что и форма
Обяснения в дзен не подходят.

----------

Won Soeng (22.05.2015), Алик (22.05.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> с формой нет у пустоты различий, 
> пустота не отличается от формы, 
> форма это то же, что и пустота, 
> а пустота есть то же, что и форма
> Обяснения в дзен не подходят.


В Вашем дзене самопальном, разобраться очень просто,
Главное прослыть с начала- понявшим задумку древних.
Говорить и делать после, можно всё- что извергаешь.
Слушатели восхищённо- сами всё поймут как надо!

----------

Won Soeng (22.05.2015), Алексей А (22.05.2015), Андрей П. (22.05.2015), Мяснов (22.05.2015)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Говорить и делать после, можно всё- что извергаешь.


Нельзя, забанят быстро.  :Smilie:

----------

Won Soeng (22.05.2015), Дубинин (22.05.2015)

----------


## Ириша

> В Вашем дзене самопальном, разобраться очень просто,
> Главное прослыть с начала- понявшим задумку древних.
> Говорить и делать после, можно всё- что извергаешь.
> Слушатели восхищённо- сами всё поймут как надо!


В том то и дело ,что такое не проканает))  Эта болезнь называется: я всё понял)

----------


## Алик

> Если я испытываю жажду, то я ищу "воду". Где здесь проблема?


- Дайте мне вода.
- Надо  говорить не вода, а воды!
- У вас есть воды?
- Надо говорить не воды, а вода.
- Вы мне дадите напиться, или будем в слова играть? 
 :Smilie:

----------

Won Soeng (22.05.2015), Алексей А (22.05.2015), Кузьмич (15.06.2015), Монферран (30.08.2020)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это привязанность к форме.


Нет, с чего Вы взяли?  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (07.10.2022)

----------


## Won Soeng

О


> В Вашем дзене самопальном, разобраться очень просто,
> Главное прослыть с начала- понявшим задумку древних.
> Говорить и делать после, можно всё- что извергаешь.
> Слушатели восхищённо- сами всё поймут как надо!


Попробуйте  :Smilie:  палка не больно бьет, а вот кость пространства остра.

Уверенность - это энергия. Когда она есть, ее можно направить. Когда ее нет, заблуждения непоправимы.

----------

Монферран (07.10.2022)

----------


## Ириша

> Нет, с чего Вы взяли?


Привязанность - форме это думать поступать определённым образом, всё разделено на противоположности. Правильное не правильное, добро и зло, жизнь и смерть. :Smilie:  
 Дзен мастер Сунг Сан это выразил в круге дзен http://kwanumzen.ru/texts/seung_sahn/113/117.html

----------


## ullu

> Да, если мы делим объект на разные составляющие, качества, там, функции, еще что-то, то приходится придумывать и разные типы иллюзий, чтобы всё это объяснить. Но разве Истина нуждается в объяснениях?


Ну да, раз Будда 84 000 учений дал, наверное было что объяснить . :Smilie:

----------

Нико (22.05.2015)

----------


## Айвар

Единственная иллюзия, которая возникает, это иллюзия понимания. Если отказаться от нее, то мир снова заиграет красками и не будет никакой схожести, ни с чем.
Понимание существует как иллюзия, ни вы, ни я, ни с кем не схожи. Понимание это категорический императив, продиктованный нам иллюзией. Что же это за иллюзия?
Считать, что вы не есть мир или что вы не все человечество - это иллюзия. Потому что, если такое возможно допустить, то уже никогда две вещи не возникнут и не встретяться между собой. А между тем, все в мире построено по принципу взаимодействия.
Так фаном чего вы являетесь: фаном понимания или фаном взаимодействия? Фаном обусловленного понимания или фаном свободы?
Поэтому изначальное сообщение ошибочно. Я не пенеставал быть тобой, а ты мной. )))  На языке философа Мамардашвили это назывется немного посумасшедствовать (пофилософствовать).

----------

Фил (23.05.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Привязанность - форме это думать поступать определённым образом, всё разделено на противоположности. Правильное не правильное, добро и зло, жизнь и смерть. 
>  Дзен мастер Сунг Сан это выразил в круге дзен http://kwanumzen.ru/texts/seung_sahn/113/117.html


Дзен-мастер Сун Сан выразил, но с чего Вы взяли, что правильно обнаружили привязанность к форме?
В чем конкретно Вы ее обнаружили?

Если не понятно - Вам показалось. Там не было привязанности к форме.

----------

Монферран (07.10.2022)

----------


## Айвар

На самом деле кажимость, иллюзорность это прекрасная форма, если вы пытаетесь сделать ваше общение с миром более мягким, подвижным  и молодым. Вы чаще повторяете "я не знаю", "мне кажется", вы просто в стороне от догиатизма чужих мнений и привычек. Это просто зпмечательно и это может (а може и нет) сделать вас более приятным в общении человеком. Ученику это просто необходимо, а так как дзен есть ученичество ... но или и ... для многих как раз дисциплина делания, является конечной правотой и свободой от всех мнений.

----------


## Ириша

> Дзен-мастер Сун Сан выразил, но с чего Вы взяли, что правильно обнаружили привязанность к форме?
> В чем конкретно Вы ее обнаружили?
> 
> Если не понятно - Вам показалось. Там не было привязанности к форме.


В вашем ответе ,что все три мира не верны. Верно не верное две противоположности,это разделение дуализм. 
Ну раз вы считаете ,что показалось, думайте как хотите))

----------


## Андрош

> Добрый день всем участникам форума!
> 
> Вопрос, скорее всего, многим покажется глупым. И, возможно, он уже задавался тут не раз. Тем не менее спрошу.
> 
> Если все иллюзия и подобно сну, то почему миллионы людей воспринимают мир таким, каким мы его видим? Почему многие могут сказать, что вот оно 5-этажное здание, но не найдутся люди, которые скажут, что его нет. Сон иллюзорен, но мой сон могу переживать только я, другие люди не могут одновременно со мной пережить его.
> 
> Заранее спасибо!


Да, именно иллюзия. И люди, которые, как вы считаете, воспринимают окружающий мир одинаково с вами - тоже иллюзия. Другими словами - и 5-ти этажный дом, и стоящие рядом с вами люди, которые видят его как и вы - все это части одной иллюзии.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да, именно иллюзия. И люди, которые, как вы считаете, воспринимают окружающий мир одинаково с вами - тоже иллюзия. Другими словами - и 5-ти этажный дом, и стоящие рядом с вами люди, которые видят его как и вы - все это части одной иллюзии.


Вы считаете, что ничего вообще, никаким образом, не существует?  Только Вы, а всё остальное иллюзия?

----------

Фил (08.06.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы считаете, что ничего вообще, никаким образом, не существует?  Только Вы, а всё остальное иллюзия?


Иллюзия есть пример зависимости, обусловленности. Поэтому объяснения существования как иллюзии - имеет глубокие корни в Дхарме. Существование зависимо, что бы мы ни рассматривали. Как только мы говорим о незавсимом, необусловленном, слово "существование" становится неприменимым. Поэтому мы не можем говорить о существовании или несуществовании нерожденного. Это столь же неприменимо, как попытка определить наличие или отсутствия сладкого вкуса в синем цвете, наличия или отсутствия веса у черного, наличия или отсутствия красного в запахе розы.

Поэтому мы говорим лишь, что есть то, что выходит за пределы смысла слов существование-несуществование. Это нельзя определить какой-либо классификацией на основе существования. И со стороны этого, нерожденного, запредельного осмыслению, все существующее подобно иллюзии, возникая при своих условиях как нечто обособленное лишь в сознании, не имея никакой другой обособленности, кроме обособленности сознанием.

Мы можем говорить лишь о разных видах цепляния к существованию. Когда что-то распознано как возникшее, это распознано по некоторым признакам, но в сознании возникает распознанное без памятования о признаках-условиях такого распознавания.

То, что распознано по чувственным признакам, это можно называть чувственно воспринимаемым, условием становления в камалоке, на основе признаков пяти опор и это относится к цеплянию за чувственные желания, так же это пища для омрачений влечения и страсти

То, что распознано по умственным признакам, можно обозначить как воспринимаемое умом, условием становления в рупалоке, на основе признаков опоры ума и это относится к цеплянию за мнения, так же это пища для омрачений недоброжелательности, сомнений и нерешительности

То, что распознано по признакам прекращения контакта, можно обозначить как невоспринимаемое, условием становления в арупалоке, на основе прекращения признаков, и это относится к цеплянию за рутину, ритуалы, машинальность, автоматизм, привычки, а так же это пища для лени и сонливости

То, что распознано по признакам пребывания, обособленности, самости, обладания или принадлежности, можно обозначить как самомнение, условием непрекращающегося становления во всех трех локах и это относится к цепляние за идею "себя", а еще это пища для неугомонности, беспокойства и тревоги

Таковы четыре вида цепляния, ведущих к становлению в трех уделах и рождению во всех мирах сансары.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.06.2015), Монферран (07.10.2022)

----------


## Фил

> Вы считаете, что ничего вообще, никаким образом, не существует?  Только Вы, а всё остальное иллюзия?


Такое суждение - тоже иллюзия  :Smilie:  На каком основании себя любимого выделять. Шиваизм!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.06.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Такое суждение - тоже иллюзия  На каком основании себя любимого выделять. Шиваизм!


Утверждение о том что всё иллюзия - тоже иллюзия  :Smilie:  Нигилизм!

Учения о взаимозависимом и взаимообусловленном существовании думаю поможет нам пройти между двух крайностей.

А "Эго" - это всего лишь ярлык обозначающий совокупность взаимозависимых и взаимообусловленных частей нашего опыта. 

Понятия "Я-НеЯ-взаимодействие Я/НеЯ"  обуславливают друг друга, существуют в зависимости друг от друга, и не существуют по отдельности.

----------

Фил (08.06.2015)

----------


## Андрош

> Вы считаете, что ничего вообще, никаким образом, не существует?  Только Вы, а всё остальное иллюзия?


Если за точку отсчета принять наблюдащего, то да. Субъективная реальность - есть иллюзия наблюдающего.

----------


## Фридегар

> Если за точку отсчета принять наблюдащего, то да


в конечном итоге, это всегда является точкой отсчета.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Если за точку отсчета принять наблюдащего, то да. Субъективная реальность - есть иллюзия наблюдающего.


 Субъективное восприятие реальности, искажено заморочками субъекта, поэтому в Учении Будды говорят - подобно иллюзии.

А если за точку отсчета принять реальность, то понятие субъект, будет - подобным иллюзии. 

Субъект\объект\их взаимодействие - существуют взаимообусловлено и взаимозависимо,  но они не существуют по отдельности.
Данное утверждение не обязательно принимать на веру, это переживается и осознаётся на опыте.

----------


## Харуказе

> Да, именно иллюзия. И люди, которые, как вы считаете, воспринимают окружающий мир одинаково с вами - тоже иллюзия. Другими словами - и 5-ти этажный дом, и стоящие рядом с вами люди, которые видят его как и вы - все это части одной иллюзии.


Однажды случилось так, что последователь Нагарджуны, одного из величайших мистиков, которому дала рождение Индия, реализовал своё безграничное существо — мир исчез. Затем появились последователи, а последователи — это всегда копии, ибо они сами не пытаются проникнуть в реальное и не отказываются принимать слова Мастера на веру.

И вот один из таких последователей был великим философом и спорщиком. Он доказывал многими способами, что мира нет. Царь страны позвал его, потому что его имя достигло и дворца, и сказал:

— Ты действительно думаешь, что мир нереален? Подумай дважды, ибо я опасный человек, я человек не слов, я человек действия. И сделаю нечто, что докажет тебе, что мир реален. Поэтому подумай дважды, прежде чем сказать.

Человек сказал:

— Это не тот вопрос, чтобы думать дважды. Я думал миллионы раз и имею все доказательства того, что мир нереален.

Но философ не знал, что собирается сделать царь. А у того был бешеный слон, которого привели во двор, и туда же был брошен философ. Он начал кричать и бегать, а бешеный слон бегал за ним, настиг его и в этот момент философ закричал царю:

— Спаси меня! Слон реален, я беру назад своё утверждение.

Он был спасён. Философ трясся, потел, был избит и изранен во многих местах. Когда он пришёл в себя, царь вызвал его и снова спросил:

— Что скажешь теперь?

Тот ответил:

— Мир нереален.

— Что ты имеешь в виду? Только что, в тот момент, когда слон собирался убить тебя, ты сказал, что мир реален. Теперь ты снова изменился?

— Слон, человек, утверждение — всё это нереально. Слон, бешенство слона, человек, которого ты видишь перед собой, человек, который утверждал, что мир реален — всё это нереально.

Царь сказал:

— Тогда я снова позову бешеного слона.

А философ ответил:

— Тогда то же самое произойдёт вновь: я скажу, что это — реально. Но что я могу поделать?

----------


## Лося

Когда говорят, что мир иллюзия, то опираются на человеческое восприятие. Что является ошибкой. Поэтому всегда с этим сложности и путаница.
Правильнее будет говорить, что мир имеет относительную реальность.

----------

Won Soeng (29.06.2015), Владимир Николаевич (29.06.2015), Харуказе (29.06.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

Имеет совсем небольшое значение, что мы говорим. За словами может быть понимание, может быть мудрость, а может быть привязанность к мнению.

Практически, за словами "обусловленность" находятся вполне конкретные каскады условий.
И сколько бы мы ни повторяли слова, без внимания к этим каскадам условий истинная реальность обнаружена не будет.

----------

Альбина (30.06.2015), Монферран (07.10.2022)

----------


## Андрош

> Субъект\объект\их взаимодействие - существуют взаимообусловлено и взаимозависимо,  но они не существуют по отдельности.
> Данное утверждение не обязательно принимать на веру, это переживается и осознаётся на опыте.


Что это за опыт, можно поподробнее?

----------


## Андрош

> Когда говорят, что мир иллюзия, то опираются на человеческое восприятие. Что является ошибкой. Поэтому всегда с этим сложности и путаница.
> Правильнее будет говорить, что мир имеет относительную реальность.


Проявленный мир многовариантен и имеет множество "срезов" условной реальности. Меня это интересует не как отвлеченное философское рассуждение, а как путь к опыту управления реальностью (присутствующей с точки зрения субъекта) с помощью сознания. Это и есть ментальная магия - объект моего исследования.

----------


## Харуказе

Кажется, пора слона (модератора) звать. Ментальная магия явно за рамки раздела выходит.

----------

Нико (29.06.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Что это за опыт, можно поподробнее?


Опыт осознавания:

я + другие=чувства, эмоции, переживания ..., взаимодействие:   возникают совместно\взаимообусловлено,  играют\танцуют,  растворяются\прекращаются   - сами собой. 



нет управления, скорее: не-вовлечённость, не-захватывание, не-запутывание, само-освобождение.

----------


## Лося

> Проявленный мир многовариантен и имеет множество "срезов" условной реальности. Меня это интересует не как отвлеченное философское рассуждение, а как путь к опыту управления реальностью (присутствующей с точки зрения субъекта) с помощью сознания. Это и есть ментальная магия - объект моего исследования.


  Условно говоря, вы сидите на диване, колдуете, а мир пляшет под вашу дудку?
Ну например благоприятные для вас ситуации складываются, судьба меняется. Так что ли?

----------

Фил (29.06.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Добрый день всем участникам форума!
> Если все иллюзия и подобно сну, то почему миллионы людей воспринимают мир таким, каким мы его видим?


Скажем так. Не знаю как вы воспринимаете мир - ваше восприятие для меня недоступно, но скорее всего вы взаимодействуете с окружающим миром сходным со мной образом. А установить факт восприятия(мною чего либо, если вы зададитесь этим вопросом) не представляется возможным в ходе эксперимента. 

А вообще проблема в таких рассуждениях, как мне кажется в том, что используются слова, смысл которых не осознаётся. Допустим. Что имеется ввиду под словом "всё", что заключает в себе это понятие? Что имеется ввиду под словом "иллюзия" , что заключает в себе это понятие? 

Попробую самостоятельно к примеру ответить. Ваши ответы могут быть иными разумеется. "Всё" видимо имеется ввиду наблюдаемая картина мира во всём комплексе ощущений. "Иллюзия" как я понимаю это то, что наблюдается, но в "реальности" не существует. Теперь появляется новый вопрос. Я ввёл понятие "реальность", следует видимо его объяснить для самого себя. Видимо "реальность" это нечто, что лежит за гранью восприятия, но влияет на "всё". Но очевидно, что идентифицировать "реальность" в таком случае тем или иным образом невозможно. Возможно только описать взаимодействия с ней и построить на этой базе теорию. Чем к примеру наука и занимается. Но если саму реальность описать невозможно, а возможно описать взаимодействия, то мы не имеем понятия о том, что из себя представляет реальность, а имеем понятие только о взаимодействиях.

Следовательно ничего в принципе не мешает считать что реальность представляет из себя что угодно. Ведь мы не знаем с чем взаимодействуем. Например если "реальность" это карма, то это утверждение может быть как верным так и не верным, с одинаковой вероятностью. Но если мы всё же совершаем выбор, то выбор этот основан целиком и полностью на вере. Чем в общем религия и занимается, предлагает этот выбор. И в принципе оспорить это трудно, поскольку если "реальность" может являться все чем угодно, то кармой она тоже может являться. Например если посмотреть на квантовую механику, то электрону ничто не мешает иметь оба спина одновременно до того момента, как произошел выбор.

А из этого всего уже можно попытаться сделать какие то выводы. На что сейчас к сожалению нет времени, попробую вечером.

----------

Альбина (30.06.2015), Лося (30.06.2015)

----------


## Алексей А

> Видимо "реальность" это нечто, что лежит за гранью восприятия, но влияет на "всё". Но очевидно, что идентифицировать "реальность" в таком случае тем или иным образом невозможно.


Для большинства людей "реальность" - это весь мир, включая их самих. 
Вы описываете скорее "абсолют" - источник всего сущего, который принимается в некоторых религиозных и философских системах. В буддизме нет абсолюта.

----------

Сергей Ч (30.06.2015)

----------


## Андрош

> Условно говоря, вы сидите на диване, колдуете, а мир пляшет под вашу дудку?
> Ну например благоприятные для вас ситуации складываются, судьба меняется. Так что ли?


Нет, не на диване. И мир не "пляшет". Но с помощью изменения сознания, мышления и намерений можно перемещаться по различным срезам видимой условной реальности. Буквально говоря, притягивать те или иные события.

----------


## Лося

> Для большинства людей "реальность" - это весь мир, включая их самих. 
> Вы описываете скорее "абсолют" - источник всего сущего, который принимается в некоторых религиозных и философских системах. В буддизме нет абсолюта.


  Это у вас нет, а в махаяне Ум является является основой всего сущего.  Чем не альтернатива абсолюту?
Не говорите от всего буддизма пожалуйста.

----------


## Лося

> Нет, не на диване. И мир не "пляшет". Но с помощью изменения сознания, мышления и намерений можно перемещаться по различным срезам видимой условной реальности. Буквально говоря, притягивать те или иные события.


  Ну так тело то физическое будет сидеть на диване. :Smilie: 
Слышал я от продвинутых духовных учителей, что разумом(сансарным умом) вмешиваться в события своей и чужой судьбы на уровне мистики(тонких планов) - только себе и другим вредить. Потому что вы причину не убираете, а сдвигаете, и в будущем это может  вылиться как удар судьбы.
  Есть более совершенные методы, как смягчить свою судьбу не используя свой разум, т.е. вы не сможете контролировать этот процесс, он будет запределен пониманию.

----------


## Андрош

> Ну так тело то физическое будет сидеть на диване.
> Слышал я от продвинутых духовных учителей, что разумом(сансарным умом) вмешиваться в события своей и чужой судьбы на уровне мистики(тонких планов) - только себе и другим вредить. Потому что вы причину не убираете, а сдвигаете, и в будущем это может  вылиться как удар судьбы.
>   Есть более совершенные методы, как смягчить свою судьбу не используя свой разум, т.е. вы не сможете контролировать этот процесс, он будет запределен пониманию.


У вас несколько неверный ход рассуждений. Если вы формируете или устраняете какое-то событие, то вы не "устраняете или сдвигаете его причину". Вы просто перемещаете свое сознание в такой срез реальности, где ее, этой причины, нет и изначально не было.
Насчет нарушения закона кармы при влиянии на события, то хочу спросить: когда у вас, извините, голова болит, то вы смиренно терпите кармический "удар судьбы"? Или идете к аптечке за аспирином?

----------


## Андрош

> Это у вас нет, а в махаяне Ум является является основой всего сущего.  Чем не альтернатива абсолюту?
> Не говорите от всего буддизма пожалуйста.


Уточните, *чей* "Ум"?

----------


## Алексей А

> Это у вас нет, а в махаяне Ум является является основой всего сущего.  Чем не альтернатива абсолюту?


Ваш ум творит материальный мир?

----------

Сергей Ч (30.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Уточните, *чей* "Ум"?


   Ваш.

----------


## Лося

> У вас несколько неверный ход рассуждений. Если вы формируете или устраняете какое-то событие, то вы не "устраняете или сдвигаете его причину". Вы просто перемещаете свое сознание в такой срез реальности, где ее, этой причины, нет и изначально не было.
> Насчет нарушения закона кармы при влиянии на события, то хочу спросить: когда у вас, извините, голова болит, то вы смиренно терпите кармический "удар судьбы"? Или идете к аптечке за аспирином?


  Я тоже хотел привести пример с обезболивающим, но этот пример против вас. Еще будда не советовал своим ученикам рассуждать на тему кармы, условий и причин ее возникновения, потому что рассудочным мышлением это не понять. Вам только кажется, что вы видите причину возникновения, и пытаетесь вмешаться там, где у вас нет совсем понимания. Это примерно как пытаться вытащить себя из болота за волосы. Был такой Лазарев. все брошюры писал, диагностика кармы. Тётки 40-55 лет в основном интересовались в 2000 гг.
  Я спорить не буду, высказал свою позицию.

----------


## Андрош

> Ваш ум творит материальный мир?


Нет никакого материального мира. Даже материалисты признают, что объективно доказать существование материи невозможно. Без влияния наблюдателя.

----------

Сергей Ч (30.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Ваш ум творит материальный мир?


  Я не говорил творит. Причина существования проявленного мира выходит за границы рациональной логики.
Буддизм просто о ней не говорит, ибо вне описания и понимания рассудочным мышлением.
У мира нет начала, он безначален.

Понятие творение, тоже выходит за рамки причин. Здесь можно применить новое модное словечко "этовость" (спасибо Сергею Хосу). Просто так есть. 
Оно равностно существует с понятием таковость применима для Ума. 
Т.е. этовость для мира. Таковость для Ума.

----------


## Алексей А

> Нет никакого материального мира. Даже материалисты признают, что объективно доказать существование материи невозможно. Без влияния наблюдателя.


То, что называем материей, вполне себе существует и функционирует.
Материалисты может и признают, но воспринимают вещи, как существующие.

----------


## Андрош

> Ваш.


Не будем только абсолютизировать человеческий ум. Человеческая форма жизни - это довольно низкий уровень сознания пока еще и низкая способность к мышлению. А в плане постижения законов мироздания - вообще на зачаточном уровне. Так что, к выражению "познаем природу ума" не мешает добавить "немощного человеческого".

----------


## Алексей А

> Я не говорил творит. Причина существования проявленного мира выходит за границы рациональной логики.
> Буддизм просто о ней не говорит, ибо вне описания и понимания рассудочным мышлением.
> У мира нет начала, он безначален.
> 
> Понятие творение, тоже выходит за рамки причин. Здесь можно применить новое модное словечко "этовость" (спасибо Сергею Хосу). Просто так есть. 
> Оно равностно существует с понятием таковость применима для Ума. 
> Т.е. этовость для мира. Таковость для Ума.


Я не об абсолютной реальности спрашивал. Как вы увязываете свое воззрение с относительной реальностью? Монитор перед глазами создал ваш ум? Есть в нем что-то, что создал не ум?

----------

Сергей Ч (30.06.2015)

----------


## Андрош

> То, что называем материей, вполне себе существует и функционирует.
> Материалисты может и признают, но воспринимают вещи, как существующие.


Для удобства рассуждений мы тоже принимаем как "существующее". Иначе пришлось бы все время делать оговорки.

----------

Алексей А (30.06.2015), Сергей Ч (30.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Не будем только абсолютизировать человеческий ум. Человеческая форма жизни - это довольно низкий уровень сознания пока еще и низкая способность к мышлению. А в плане постижения законов мироздания - вообще на зачаточном уровне. Так что, к выражению "познаем природу ума" не мешает добавить "немощного человеческого".


   Я говорил не про ваш человеческий ум. Человеческий ум с его чувствами познавания являются таким же проявлением(отражением, относительным) Ума вашей Истинной Сущности.
В сутрах человеческий ум называют иллюзорный познаватель.

----------


## Лося

> Я не об абсолютной реальности спрашивал. Как вы увязываете свое воззрение с относительной реальностью? Монитор перед глазами создал ваш ум? Есть в нем что-то, что создал не ум?


  Монитор перед глазами видит иллюзорный познаватель(человеческий ум). Видимые предметы, воспринимаются органами чувств этого познавателя.
Эти вещи подчиняются эмерджентному взаимозависимому существованию. Чтобы мы увидели монитор, много чего произошло.
  Для человека, мир абсолютно реален и не относителен, он же часть его системы.

----------


## Харуказе

> Нет никакого материального мира. Даже материалисты признают, что объективно доказать существование материи невозможно. Без влияния наблюдателя.


Если бы на вас напал дикий слон, что бы вы сказали царю?Слон существует,или нет?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.06.2015)

----------


## Алексей А

> Для человека, мир абсолютно реален и не относителен, он же часть его системы.


Я полагаю, что мир видится реальным из-за неведения, а не присутствия в "системе". Будды тоже в ней присутствуют.

----------


## Лося

> Я полагаю, что мир видится реальным из-за неведения, а не присутствия в "системе". Будды тоже в ней присутствуют.


  Да, согласен из-за неведения.
Но мы не можем сказать, что будда здесь присутствует, т.к. он вне системы. Физическое тело будды это его проявление, но не будда. 
В этом смысле будда присутствует повсюду, даже там где нет его физического тела. Его восприятие реальности пропорционально его сущности.
Т.е. он не ограничен видеть наш мир, только посредством физических глаз иллюзорного познавателя. Так я слышал.

----------


## Андрош

> Если бы на вас напал дикий слон, что бы вы сказали царю?Слон существует,или нет?


Я уже писал ниже, что в житейских бытовых ситуациях мы принимаем мир "условно реальным", дабы избежать трудностей в общении и лишних объяснений, а также языковых проблем.

----------


## АртёмМ

> Для большинства людей "реальность" - это весь мир, включая их самих. 
> Вы описываете скорее "абсолют" - источник всего сущего, который принимается в некоторых религиозных и философских системах. В буддизме нет абсолюта.


Автор темы использовал слово "всё" для описания мира. Это как я понял. Поэтому я использовал "реальность" для обозначения того что находится за пределами восприятия. Можно легко переиграть и назвать всё "наблюдаемой реальностью" и всё что лежит за пределами восприятия или иначе "как оно на самом деле", объективной или абсолютной реальностью. 

Причём если "на самом деле" ничего нет и имеется только наблюдаемая реальность, то разве не будет "абсолютом" то, что кроме наблюдаемой реальности ничего нет. Да и на самом деле приходится так или иначе вводить некую как бы это сказать, силу, сущность или определение для того, чтобы объяснить как возникают события в наблюдаемой реальности.

В принципе ведь все определения о которых идёт речь это просто слова. Их смысл может различаться у разных людей и потому не исключены споры, когда люди объясняют друг другу одно и то же, но пользуясь разными словарями и спорят не зная об этом.

----------


## АртёмМ

> А из этого всего уже можно попытаться сделать какие то выводы. На что сейчас к сожалению нет времени, попробую вечером.


Вывод причем напрашивается интересный. По крайней мере мне он напрашивается, но я разумеется могу ошибаться. Если мы не знаем как устроен мир кроме того, что мы можем наблюдать тем или иным способом(при помощи приборов например в том числе), то можем предполагать и то, что никакой реальности кроме наблюдаемой, не существует. Но существуют и взаимодействия в мире, который мы наблюдаем. Про них я свои размышления приводил постом выше.

Наблюдаемую реальность же можно называть и иллюзией и как то иначе. Это уже в силу разных причин личные предпочтения каждого. В смысле - даже если та реальность где мы живём иллюзия, то всё равно стоит иметь представления о взаимодействиях с этой иллюзией, ведь мы в ней живём. Как то так кажется.

----------

Альбина (26.07.2015), Фил (30.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Вывод причем напрашивается интересный. По крайней мере мне он напрашивается, но я разумеется могу ошибаться. Если мы не знаем как устроен мир кроме того, что мы можем наблюдать тем или иным способом(при помощи приборов например в том числе), то можем предполагать и то, что никакой реальности кроме наблюдаемой, не существует. Но существуют и взаимодействия в мире, который мы наблюдаем. Про них я свои размышления приводил постом выше.
> 
> Наблюдаемую реальность же можно называть и иллюзией и как то иначе. Это уже в силу разных причин личные предпочтения каждого. В смысле - даже если та реальность где мы живём иллюзия, то всё равно стоит иметь представления о взаимодействиях с этой иллюзией, ведь мы в ней живём. Как то так кажется.


Предполагать можно все что угодно. Только предполагать просто так - это безосновательно, только как разминка для мозга. Вы в правильном направлении мыслите. Все что у нас есть - это феномены (явления). Остальное - предположения построенные на индукции. Жить как-то надо. Воспринимать феномены, не делать далеко идущих выводов и извлекать практическую пользу из недостоверного "знания".

----------

АртёмМ (01.07.2015)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Добрый день всем участникам форума!
> 
> Вопрос, скорее всего, многим покажется глупым. И, возможно, он уже задавался тут не раз. Тем не менее спрошу.
> 
> Если все иллюзия и подобно сну, то почему миллионы людей воспринимают мир таким, каким мы его видим? Почему многие могут сказать, что вот оно 5-этажное здание, но не найдутся люди, которые скажут, что его нет. Сон иллюзорен, но мой сон могу переживать только я, другие люди не могут одновременно со мной пережить его.
> 
> Заранее спасибо!


Здоровые люди и больные шизофренией вам скажут по разному. То что вы видитеэто хорошо это здорово это по буддийски... Здесь имеется ввиду осознование непостоянности... Вот и все

----------


## Андрош

> Если мы не знаем как устроен мир кроме того, что мы можем наблюдать тем или иным способом(при помощи приборов например в том числе), то можем предполагать и то, что никакой реальности кроме наблюдаемой, не существует.


Совершенно верно, объективно не существует. "Наблюдаемое" можно считать условно существующим в субъективной реальности "наблюдателя".

----------


## Нико

> Совершенно верно, объективно не существует. "Наблюдаемое" можно считать условно существующим в субъективной реальности "наблюдателя".


Вот Вы пристали, "почему" да "отчего".  Слушайте вебкасты и читайте тексты!

----------


## Андрош

> Вот Вы пристали, "почему" да "отчего".  Слушайте вебкасты и читайте тексты!


К кому пристал? Этот ваш поток сознания - ответ на мой пост?

----------


## Игорь Ю

На тему недоказуемости существования чего-либо без нашего сознания. Европейцы такое мышление унизительно назвали солипсизмом, дескать солипсит отталкивается от примитивного опыта, я чего-то не вижу - этого нет, кому-то больно и кто-то страдает, если в данный момент это не я, то мне пофиг, это не мои проблемы. Такое мышление прямо скажем не полезно, это тяжелая деградация мозгов. Поэтому зачем нужны пространные рассуждения на тему, что все иллюзия не очень понятно. Но на востоке идея, что не существует ничего помимо сознания и его опыта, +коллективное сознание общее, да еще с отсутствием такого понятия как личность и индивидуальность породило совсем другую картину. Разработанные космологии миров при этом на востоке куда более богатые, и само по себе отрицание какой-либо реальности вне сознания не порождает уродских эгоистичных замыканий как у солипсистов, а только наоборот расширяет представления о реальности. 



> Таким образом, если признать существование объектов вне ума, то восприятие их не может быть объяснено. Эти возражения не возникнут, когда объект будет признан тождественным его сознанию, ибо относительно сознания вопрос о части и целом не может возникнуть. Другая трудность признания существования объектов вне ума заключается в том, что сознание объекта не может возникнуть до появления самого объекта. Однако сознание не может возникнуть и после его появления, так как объект, будучи по своей природе преходящим, исчезает, как только возникает. Внешний объект, по мнению тех, кто признаёт его наличие, является причиной сознания и не может поэтому существовать одновременно с ним. Нельзя сказать, что объект может быть познан после того, как он исчезнет, ибо в этом случае объект, существовавший в прошлом, не может быть непосредственно познан, воспринят. Мы должны признать, следовательно, что восприятие объекта в настоящем остаётся необъяснимым, если мы допускаем существование объектов вне ума. Эта трудность не возникает, если признать объект не чем иным, как нашим сознанием".
> В ответ на эти вопросы йогачары говорят, что ум – это поток состоянии сознания, состоящий из ряда моментов, причём внутри ума хранятся впечатления всего прошлого опыта. В некоторый определённый момент, при наиболее благоприятных обстоятельствах, это латентное впечатление выходит на поверхность сознания. В этот момент впечатление, так сказать, достигает зрелости и развивается в непосредственное сознание, или восприятие. Таким образом, в этот определённый момент воспринимаемым делается только тот объект, чьё скрытое впечатление обнаруживается под влиянием обстоятельств; этот процесс похож на оживление впечатлений прошлого, которые хотя и сохраняются в памяти целиком, но в определённые моменты оживают лишь частично. Вот почему в данный момент можно воспринять только некоторые и нельзя воспринять всякие объекты в любое время по своему желанию.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.07.2015)

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Если мы не знаем как устроен мир кроме того, что мы можем наблюдать тем  или иным способом(при помощи приборов например в том числе), то можем  предполагать и то, что никакой реальности кроме наблюдаемой, не  существует.


Для этого надо быть абсолютно уверенным в том, что существует наблюдатель (вы или я), а я почему-то в этом тоже не особо уверен. И более того, чтобы такие мысли утверждать надо еще считать, что этот наблюдатель 100% объективен, то есть безошибочно все воспринимает, а это уже эгоизм в тяжелой форме. Вот и пойми какой косяк лучше, солипсист, которому на все остальное пофиг потому, что кроме его сознания ничего нет, при этом не сомневающийся в объективности восприятия, или товарищ которому пофиг на все,потому что все иллюзия и сомневающийся в объективности восприятия.

----------


## АртёмМ

> Для этого надо быть абсолютно уверенным в том, что существует наблюдатель (вы или я), а я почему-то в этом тоже не особо уверен. И более того, чтобы такие мысли утверждать надо еще считать, что этот наблюдатель 100% объективен, то есть безошибочно все воспринимает, а это уже эгоизм в тяжелой форме. Вот и пойми какой косяк лучше, солипсист, которому на все остальное пофиг потому, что кроме его сознания ничего нет, при этом не сомневающийся в объективности восприятия, или товарищ которому пофиг на все,потому что все иллюзия и сомневающийся в объективности восприятия.


Для того, чтобы жить достаточно просто жить. Имеется среда в которой существует человек. Чем бы она ни была, иллюзией или нет - это дело десятое в данном вопросе. 

Насчёт предполагать - на самом деле предполагать можно всё что угодно без "для этого" и без "надо". Ну и лучше ли солипсизм или товарищ, которому пофиг - не знаю даже. Смотря кому лучше. Видимо им обоим неплохо, раз они предполагают определённую крайность в этом вопросе. Можно на самом деле и не предполагать ни то ни другое или рассматривать сразу обе возможности.

----------


## Нико

> К кому пристал? Этот ваш поток сознания - ответ на мой пост?


Вы именно "пристали". Осмысленности пока не вижу(.

----------


## Андрош

> Для этого надо быть абсолютно уверенным в том, что существует наблюдатель (вы или я), а я почему-то в этом тоже не особо уверен. И более того, чтобы такие мысли утверждать надо еще считать, что этот наблюдатель 100% объективен, то есть безошибочно все воспринимает, а это уже эгоизм в тяжелой форме. Вот и пойми какой косяк лучше, солипсист, которому на все остальное пофиг потому, что кроме его сознания ничего нет, при этом не сомневающийся в объективности восприятия, или товарищ которому пофиг на все,потому что все иллюзия и сомневающийся в объективности восприятия.


Не совсем понятны ваши выводы об источниках "эгоизма".  Индивидуальное сознание не противоречит пониманию наличия иных индивидуальных сознаний, которые являются частью Единого целого. В этом основа реальной этики.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не совсем понятны ваши выводы об источниках "эгоизма".  Индивидуальное сознание не противоречит пониманию наличия иных индивидуальных сознаний, которые являются частью Единого целого. В этом основа реальной этики.


Как понимать Единое целое?
Где границы индивидуальных сознаний, если они части?
Что значит реальная этика?

----------

Фил (27.07.2015)

----------


## Андрош

> Как понимать Единое целое?
> Где границы индивидуальных сознаний, если они части?
> Что значит реальная этика?


Все индивидуальные сознания - флуктуации в Едином Океане Сознания, который и есть Единое целое. Границ никаких нет, все зависит от развития индивидуального сознания. Реальная этика - этика имеющая своим основанием знание и ощущение принадлежности к Единому целому. Вредишь ближнему - нарушаешь весь "механизм", и, следовательно, вредишь самому себе.

----------


## Андрош

> Осмысленности пока не вижу(.


Есть много разного, чего вы не видите. Значит, пока не готовы, ничего страшного.

----------


## Aion

> Где границы индивидуальных сознаний, если они части?


В бессознательном:


> Теоретически, полю сознания не могут быть поставлены никакие пределы, поскольку оно способно к неограниченному расширению. Эмпирически оно, однако же, всегда обнаруживает свой предел, когда сталкивается с неизвестным. Последнее состоит из всего, нами не знаемого и, следовательно, не соотнесенного с эго как центром поля сознания. Неизвестное распадается на две группы объектов: те, что находятся вовне и могут быть восприняты посредством чувств, и те, что находятся внутри и воспринимаются непосредственно. Первой группой охватывается неизвестное во внешнем мире, второй - неизвестное в мире внутреннем. Вторую из указанных территорий мы называем бессознательным.
> 
> *К.Г.Юнг
> AION*

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.07.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Все индивидуальные сознания - флуктуации в Едином Океане Сознания, который и есть Единое целое. Границ никаких нет, все зависит от развития индивидуального сознания. Реальная этика - этика имеющая своим основанием знание и ощущение принадлежности к Единому целому. Вредишь ближнему - нарушаешь весь "механизм", и, следовательно, вредишь самому себе.


То, что Вы пишите это - адвайта.

Возвращаясь к предыдущему  вопросу о эгоизме и используя Ваше мировосприятие можно упрощённо сказать, что   принятие взаимодействия между я и другие, как разделяющей границы, а не как взаимообьединяющего пространства - и есть источник эгоизма. Из его возникает и его же подпитывают привязанность\жадность и отвращение\злоба к тому что для нас хорошо\плохо, запутанность во всём этом и другие загрязнения\клеши.

----------

Фил (27.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Все индивидуальные сознания - флуктуации в Едином Океане Сознания, который и есть Единое целое. Границ никаких нет, все зависит от развития индивидуального сознания. Реальная этика - этика имеющая своим основанием знание и ощущение принадлежности к Единому целому. Вредишь ближнему - нарушаешь весь "механизм", и, следовательно, вредишь самому себе.


Но при этом "мир полон маленьких нирван"! (с)  :Kiss:

----------

Фил (27.07.2015)

----------


## Андрош

> То, что Вы пишите это - адвайта.
> 
> Возвращаясь к предыдущему  вопросу о эгоизме и используя Ваше мировосприятие можно упрощённо сказать, что   принятие взаимодействия между я и другие, как разделяющей границы, а не как взаимообьединяющего пространства - и есть источник эгоизма. Из его возникает и его же подпитывают привязанность\жадность и отвращение\злоба к тому что для нас хорошо\плохо, запутанность во всём этом и другие загрязнения\клеши.


Я и не утверждаю, что данное миропонимание исключает место для эго и является "панацеей" от оного. Несовершенное сознание всегда найдет повод для своего эго. Речь о том, что правильное понимание взаимодействия между "я и другие" дает мотивацию для этики. В вот что в буддизме дает такую мотивацию, мне не до конца понятно. Возможно, просветите?

----------


## Нико

> Я и не утверждаю, что данное миропонимание исключает место для эго и является "панацеей" от оного. Несовершенное сознание всегда найдет повод для своего эго. Речь о том, что правильное понимание взаимодействия между "я и другие" дает мотивацию для этики. В вот что в буддизме дает такую мотивацию, мне не до конца понятно. Возможно, просветите?


Мотивация бодхичитты Вам известна?

----------

Фил (27.07.2015)

----------


## Андрош

> Мотивация бодхичитты Вам известна?


В чем там мотивация? Насколько я понимаю, это просто доктрина, провозглашающая любовь ко всем живым существам. Это могло бы быть мотивацией, если бы объяснялось  *почему* *я должен любить эти все живые существа*. Возможно, я просто недостаточно осведомлен и чего-то не дочитал, готов принять во внимание вашу точку зрения.

----------


## Фил

> быть мотивацией, если бы объяснялось  *почему* *я должен любить эти все живые существа*.


 Это невозможно объяснить.
Для этого нужен универсальный референт, которого Вы, впрочем, себе с успехом выдумали.
Ради бога, если Вам так спокойнее.

----------


## Нико

> В чем там мотивация? Насколько я понимаю, это просто доктрина, провозглашающая любовь ко всем живым существам. Это могло бы быть мотивацией, если бы объяснялось  *почему* *я должен любить эти все живые существа*. Возможно, я просто недостаточно осведомлен и чего-то не дочитал, готов принять во внимание вашу точку зрения.


Вы недостаточно осведомлены, имхо. Это не просто доктрина, это аргументированное учение. Погуглите?

----------


## Дубинин

> В чем там мотивация? Насколько я понимаю, это просто доктрина, провозглашающая любовь ко всем живым существам. Это могло бы быть мотивацией, если бы объяснялось  *почему* *я должен любить эти все живые существа*. Возможно, я просто недостаточно осведомлен и чего-то не дочитал, готов принять во внимание вашу точку зрения.


Мотивация Оносительной и Обсолютной Бодхичитты, с точки зрения их последователей, это видение безошибочно себя и других- относительно и абсолютно-и это всё. Никто ничего не должен- это просто развенчание заблуждений о существовании. (вместо деления на условных друзей-врагов, вы переживаете равностность себя и иных в страдательности, радости, и любви (к себе любимому), если оставить только их любовь к себе и исходить из их интересов- то это просто более достоверное видение реальности- в момент такого альтруизма..) (ну и разумеется абсолютная бодхичитта- как то- что все хотят- но в силу отвлечений- не узнают))

----------


## Андрош

> Вы недостаточно осведомлены, имхо. Это не просто доктрина, это аргументированное учение. Погуглите?


Если честно, гуглил и много. Отсутствие четко выраженной и обоснованной моральной доктрины - это то, что меня больше всего смущает в буддизме.

----------


## Андрош

> Это невозможно объяснить.
> Для этого нужен универсальный референт, которого Вы, впрочем, себе с успехом выдумали.
> Ради бога, если Вам так спокойнее.


Этот "референт" - я сам, вы просто не дочитали, видимо, мои слова.

----------


## Нико

> Если честно, гуглил и много. Отсутствие четко выраженной и обоснованной моральной доктрины - это то, что меня больше всего смущает в буддизме.


Вы мало читали... и слушали. Там всё чётко выражено и обоснованно.

----------


## Нико

> Этот "референт" - я сам, вы просто не дочитали, видимо, мои слова.


Он об этом и хотел Вам сказать.

----------

Фил (27.07.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Этот "референт" - я сам, вы просто не дочитали, видимо, мои слова.


В таком случае, Вы - Бог!

----------


## Андрош

> В таком случае, Вы - Бог!


Так же, как и Вы, и все остальные.  :Wink:

----------


## Фил

> Так же, как и Вы, и все остальные.


Я знаю такую точку зрения.
Она от меня далека, т.к. не выдерживает критики.

----------


## Игорь Ю

Да, согласен, сам хотел спросить, что такое "реальная" этика?



> Чем бы она ни была, иллюзией или нет - это дело десятое в данном вопросе.


Если среду воспринимают не как реальность, а как сон, то не нужно ни сострадание ни ценность конкретной жизни чьей-то.

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Все индивидуальные сознания - флуктуации в Едином Океане Сознания, который и есть Единое целое. Границ никаких нет, все зависит от развития индивидуального сознания. Реальная этика - этика имеющая своим основанием знание и ощущение принадлежности к Единому целому. Вредишь ближнему - нарушаешь весь "механизм", и, следовательно, вредишь самому себе.


Это эзотерики так пишут, какие-то термины одним им понятные с заглавных букв. За этим как правило ничего не стоит.



> *почему* *я должен любить эти все живые существа*.


Наверное потому, что это единственный способ разорвать замкнутый круг отсутствия эмпатии и привычки людей вредить друг другу. Хотя вообще тут не особо даже разумные аргументы есть, это уже сфера не ума, а эмоций. Ведь так же можно спросить - а почему живя в обществе людей, я вооще должен соблюдать какие-то законы? И все разумные объяснения будут мало эффективны до тех пор, пока человек сам не окажется жертвой беззакония. Так или иначе, всех существ с высоким уровнем проработки, объединяет привычка относится к другому так же бережно как к себе и иметь внутреннее благородство. Это еще разрабатывается за очень много жизней, тем более чтобы оно было искреннее.

----------

Фил (27.07.2015)

----------


## Андрош

> Да, согласен, сам хотел спросить, что такое "реальная" этика?
> 
> Если среду воспринимают не как реальность, а как сон, то не нужно ни сострадание ни ценность конкретной жизни чьей-то.


Разве это не буддийская точка зрения? Насчет восприятия среды...

----------


## Андрош

> Это эзотерики так пишут, какие-то термины одним им понятные с заглавных букв. За этим как правило ничего не стоит.
> 
> Наверное потому, что это единственный способ разорвать замкнутый круг отсутствия эмпатии и привычки людей вредить друг другу. Хотя вообще тут не особо даже разумные аргументы есть, это уже сфера не ума, а эмоций. Ведь так же можно спросить - а почему живя в обществе людей, я вооще должен соблюдать какие-то законы? И все разумные объяснения будут мало эффективны до тех пор, пока человек сам не окажется жертвой беззакония. Так или иначе, всех существ с высоким уровнем проработки, объединяет привычка относится к другому так же бережно как к себе и иметь внутреннее благородство. Это еще разрабатывается за очень много жизней, тем более чтобы оно было искреннее.


Вы описываете чисто материалистическую систему этики, основанную на то, что "не делай другому того, что не хочешь себе".  Буддизм сюда вообще никаким боком.

----------


## Андрош

> Я знаю такую точку зрения.
> Она от меня далека, т.к. не выдерживает критики.


А вы уверены, что Ваше миропонимание ее выдерживает? Разве буддизм не был давно "переспорен" адвайтистами в той же Индии?

----------


## Фил

> А вы уверены, что Ваше миропонимание ее выдерживает? Разве буддизм не был давно "переспорен" адвайтистами в той же Индии?


 Конечно. Против скептицизма пока что ни у кого доводов не нашлось.
Адвайтисты по определению не способны "переспорить" буддизм, потому что они - догматики.
Это ставит на них крест ещё до начала спора.

----------


## Фил

> Вы описываете чисто материалистическую систему этики, основанную на то, что "не делай другому того, что не хочешь себе".  Буддизм сюда вообще никаким боком.


 Это не материалистическая система, эта кантианский категорический императив.
Мне лично связь социальной этики и метафизического представляется исключительно утилитарной.

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Вы описываете чисто материалистическую систему этики, основанную на то, что "не делай другому того, что не хочешь себе".  Буддизм сюда вообще никаким боком.


Можно подумать буддизм для инопланетян создавался?

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Это не материалистическая система, эта кантианский категорический императив.


 Я не знал, что родил такую хреновину)



> Мне лично связь социальной этики и метафизического представляется исключительно утилитарной.


Обоснуй свою модель этики без метафизики.

----------


## Андрош

> Обоснуй свою модель этики без метафизики.


Присоединяюсь к вопросу.

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Разве это не буддийская точка зрения? Насчет восприятия среды...


Может и буддистская, но мне она не особо близка. И вообще не вижу особого смысла как воспринимать реальность, как сон или как реальность. Важно лишь чтобы отношение было максимально ответственное к своим действиям.

----------


## Андрош

> Это не материалистическая система, эта кантианский категорический императив.
> Мне лично связь социальной этики и метафизического представляется исключительно утилитарной.


Это если "метафизическое" не воспринимать как инструмент этического самосовершенствования. А не для "просто поговорить".. :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Я не знал, что родил такую хреновину)


Ну это Кант думал-думал, думал-думал - откуда же взять основу для этики.
И додумался, что это только то, что может служить всеобщим законом для всех.





> Обоснуй свою модель этики без метафизики.





> Присоединяюсь к вопросу.


Очень просто, исключительно для поддержания целостности социума.
А уж какие этические нормы этому способствуют - это зависит от многих факторов: культуры, традиций, религии и т.д.

Отсюда универсальность табу на убийство во всех обществах нашей планеты - убийство уж ни в каком виде не будет целостности общества способствовать. Общество, где разрешено убийство без ограничений, просто прекратит свое существование за отсутствием членов этого общества.

Но и с всеобщими этическим законами, типа категорического императива, тоже проблемы.
Жизнь конкретна, она - не общая. И ситуации также конкретны как и их последствия.
Консеквенционалистов обвиняют в бездушности Маккиавеллевского девиза "Цель оправдывает средства", при том, что последователь кантианской деонтологии готов допустить уничтожение всего мира, лишь бы не пролилась слезинка ребенка.

И кто из них бездушен?
Маккиавелли мудр, честен и даже местами наивен и романтичен.

PS Где то тут в недрах БФ была тема, где два наших тхеравадинских монаха готовы были своим бездействием допустить убийство, лишь бы себе карму не испортить. О как! (к вопросу о том, к чему приводит "метафизическая этика")

----------


## Aion

> Разве это не буддийская точка зрения? Насчет восприятия среды...


Нет, это не буддийская точка зрения.

----------

Нико (27.07.2015), Фил (27.07.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я и не утверждаю, что данное миропонимание исключает место для эго и является "панацеей" от оного. Несовершенное сознание всегда найдет повод для своего эго. Речь о том, что правильное понимание взаимодействия между "я и другие" дает мотивацию для этики. В вот что в буддизме дает такую мотивацию, мне не до конца понятно. Возможно, просветите?


Хорошо, с наименьшим дискомфортом, прожить эту жизнь.

Заложить прочную основу хорошего следующего рождения.

Полностью устранить причины дукха.

Помочь  другим, устранить дукха.

(дукха - это всё дурное\неприятное\страдательное\нервозное\несчастливое...)

----------

Нико (28.07.2015)

----------


## Андрош

> Очень просто, исключительно для поддержания целостности социума.


Фил, модель этики включает в себя не только свод этических норм, но и механизмы мотивации для конкретного индивидуума следования этим нормам. 
Кроме того, "целостность социума", его жизнеспособность может поддерживаться нормами и правилами, вполне неэтичными. Преступный социум вполне благополучен, живя по воровским "понятиям", заменяющим этические нормы. Мы живем в государствах, где высшей доблестью и "крутостью" считается умение виртуозно наеб.ть ближнего, ездить на красный свет и плевать на все законы. Я живу в воровском квазигосударстве, где все построено на лжи и жульничестве.
Так что нормы этики, законы и правила - это еще не вся этика. Это еще и мотивация. Поэтому хотелось бы понять буддийскую мотивацию. Если таковая имеется.

----------


## Нико

> Фил, модель этики включает в себя не только свод этических норм, но и механизмы мотивации для конкретного индивидуума следования этим нормам. 
> Кроме того, "целостность социума", его жизнеспособность может поддерживаться нормами и правилами, вполне неэтичными. Преступный социум вполне благополучен, живя по воровским "понятиям", заменяющим этические нормы. Мы живем в государствах, где высшей доблестью и "крутостью" считается умение виртуозно наеб.ть ближнего, ездить на красный свет и плевать на все законы. Я живу в воровском квазигосударстве, где все построено на лжи и жульничестве.
> Так что нормы этики, законы и правила - это еще не вся этика. Это еще и мотивация. Поэтому хотелось бы понять буддийскую мотивацию. Если таковая имеется.


Андрош, здесь тусуются жёсткие прасангики. Читайте *Шантидеву* для мотивации.

----------


## Фил

> Фил, модель этики включает в себя не только свод этических норм, но и механизмы мотивации для конкретного индивидуума следования этим нормам. 
> Кроме того, "целостность социума", его жизнеспособность может поддерживаться нормами и правилами, вполне неэтичными. Преступный социум вполне благополучен, живя по воровским "понятиям", заменяющим этические нормы. Мы живем в государствах, где высшей доблестью и "крутостью" считается умение виртуозно наеб.ть ближнего, ездить на красный свет и плевать на все законы. Я живу в воровском квазигосударстве, где все построено на лжи и жульничестве.


 Само такое явление как "государство" - это самый наихудший из компромиссов, обусловленный ленью, безответственностью и глупостью людей, которые собственно его создают и соглашаются так жить.
Ну что поделать?
Но даже в воровских понятиях запрещено убивать просто-так, это - беспредел.
Так что любая этика, она для чего-то, а не просто так.
И даже если Вы будете на необитаемом острове Вы будете вынуждены соблюдать свою собственную этику, чтобы не допустить распада себя.
Для чего? Это уже Вам решать.




> Так что нормы этики, законы и правила - это еще не вся этика. Это еще и мотивация. Поэтому хотелось бы понять буддийскую мотивацию. Если таковая имеется.


 Сделать свой ум максимально чистым. Нельзя заниматься ничем, ни буддизмом, ни наукой, ни сантехникой, не обладая чистым умом. Если Вы хотите действительно этим заниматься на 110%

----------


## Харуказе

> Фил, модель этики включает в себя не только свод этических норм, но и механизмы мотивации для конкретного индивидуума следования этим нормам. 
> Кроме того, "целостность социума", его жизнеспособность может поддерживаться нормами и правилами, вполне неэтичными. Преступный социум вполне благополучен, живя по воровским "понятиям", заменяющим этические нормы. Мы живем в государствах, где высшей доблестью и "крутостью" считается умение виртуозно наеб.ть ближнего, ездить на красный свет и плевать на все законы. Я живу в воровском квазигосударстве, где все построено на лжи и жульничестве.
> Так что нормы этики, законы и правила - это еще не вся этика. Это еще и мотивация. Поэтому хотелось бы понять буддийскую мотивацию. Если таковая имеется.


Мотивация нужна только тем,кто пока не в состоянии себя контролировать и регулировать свои действия. Им полезно знать,что за убийство допустим дают от 5 лет до пожизненного. И то не всех это удерживает. Если человек уже более-менее в состоянии контролировать свои мысли и действия,то так же как он не желает смерти себе, он не желает ее другим. Во и все.

----------


## Андрош

> Сделать свой ум максимально чистым. Нельзя заниматься ничем, ни буддизмом, ни наукой, ни сантехникой, не обладая чистым умом. Если Вы хотите действительно этим заниматься на 110%


  Вы согласны с тем, что человеческий ум крайне немощен и, ввиду его "малой мощности" не способен вместить многое? Что толку "очищать" этот малопригодный инструмент? Да, ум надо развивать, чтобы следующее воплощение, возможно, было в существе, обладающем гораздо более высоким интеллектуальным потенциалом.

----------


## Нико

> Вы согласны с тем, что человеческий ум крайне немощен и, ввиду его "малой мощности" не способен вместить многое? Что толку "очищать" этот малопригодный инструмент? Да, ум надо развивать, чтобы следующее воплощение, возможно, было в существе, обладающем гораздо более высоким интеллектуальным потенциалом.


Ум крайне мощен, Андрош, это уже проверено. А Вы тут троллите. Не троллите больше. Я хоть не модер, но за этим слежу.

----------


## Андрош

> Ум крайне мощен, Андрош, это уже проверено. А Вы тут троллите. Не троллите больше. Я хоть не модер, но за этим слежу.


В чем троллинг? Любой мой пост, который у вас вызывает ступор или дискомфорт, не стоит считать троллингом. К тому же, могли бы заметить, что в данной теме, как и в других, *я общаюсь не с Вами*, а с другими форумчанами. И это общение проходит нормально.

Насчет "мощности ума" - не смешите. Тем более, когда он дополнительно ограничен физическим мозгом. Попробуйте хотя бы в уме извлечь корень пятой степени из 100 и вам станет понятнее.

----------


## Нико

> В чем троллинг? Любой мой пост, который у вас вызывает ступор или дискомфорт, не стоит считать троллингом. К тому же, могли бы заметить, что в данной теме, как и в других, *я общаюсь не с Вами*, а с другими форумчанами. И это общение проходит нормально.
> 
> Насчет "мощности ума" - не смешите. Тем более, когда он дополнительно ограничен физическим мозгом. Попробуйте хотя бы в уме извлечь корень пятой степени из 100 и вам станет понятнее.


Ум не ограничен физическим мозгом. Это практически ландшафт.) Он может всё).

----------

Фил (28.07.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Вы согласны с тем, что человеческий ум крайне немощен и, ввиду его "малой мощности" не способен вместить многое? Что толку "очищать" этот малопригодный инструмент? Да, ум надо развивать, чтобы следующее воплощение, возможно, было в существе, обладающем гораздо более высоким интеллектуальным потенциалом.


Все относительно. Слон сильнее человека, гепард быстрее, орел - вообще летает, тараканы - без еды и воды могут жить.
Это не проблема. Есть строительные краны, скоростные поезда, самолеты.
Уму необязательно вмещать в себя "Большие Данные". Для этого есть хранилища. Необязательно их обрабатывать, да это и невозможно. Для этого есть специальные инструменты. 
Но пока мы здесь, в этой жизни, я не вижу причин принижать умственные способности человека.
И уж тем более неизвестно, есть ли вообще что либо более "мощное".
Будда достиг просветления именно здесь, а не в девалоке.

----------

Нико (28.07.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Насчет "мощности ума" - не смешите. Тем более, когда он дополнительно ограничен физическим мозгом. Попробуйте хотя бы в уме извлечь корень пятой степени из 100 и вам станет понятнее.


Попробуйте гайку отвинтить руками без гаечного ключа.
Или дырку просверлить без дрели, уж не знаю чем, носом  :Smilie: 
Для этого есть инструменты.

----------

АртёмМ (28.07.2015), Нико (28.07.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Насчет "мощности ума" - не смешите. Тем более, когда он дополнительно ограничен физическим мозгом. Попробуйте хотя бы в уме извлечь корень пятой степени из 100 и вам станет понятнее.


Дело не в мощности, а в забивании гвоздей микроскопом. Забить можно, но молотком эффективнее. Однако через молоток ничего увидеть нельзя, а через микроскоп - можно.

При счёте в уме используются неэффективные алгоритмы, что ничего не говорит о способности мозга делать вычисления. Попробуйте на компьютере рассчитать взаимодействие в реальном пространстве и в реальном времени тела человека с различными предметами, думаю станет понятнее  :Smilie:  Причём про калькуляторы в этом случае лучше просто скромно промолчать  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (28.07.2015)

----------


## Андрош

> Ум не ограничен физическим мозгом. Это практически ландшафт.) Он может всё).


Имеете ввиду человеческий ум? Или ум "вообще"? Возможно, у Вас есть примеры или доказательства, что ум не ограничен мозгом?

----------


## Фил

> Попробуйте на компьютере рассчитать взаимодействие в реальном пространстве и в реальном времени тела человека с различными предметами, думаю станет понятнее  Причём про калькуляторы в этом случае лучше просто скромно промолчать


 Хороший пример. До сих пор используются аналоговые вычислительные машины, там где цифровые зависают надолго.

----------


## Фил

> Имеете ввиду человеческий ум? Или ум "вообще"? Возможно, у Вас есть примеры или доказательства, что ум не ограничен мозгом?


Данн Джон Уильям, "Эксперимент со временем"

----------

Богьёмон (28.07.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Хороший пример. До сих пор используются аналоговые вычислительные машины, там где цифровые зависают надолго.


Читал работу, где говорилось о исследовании на этот счёт и ребята пришли к выводу, что часть нейронов - действительно обладают аналоговыми характеристиками, но часть - ведут себя как цифровые. Так что в вопросах эффективности мозг скорее всего очень изящен и использует оба подхода.

----------

Фил (28.07.2015)

----------


## Андрош

> Дело не в мощности, а в забивании гвоздей микроскопом. Забить можно, но молотком эффективнее. Однако через молоток ничего увидеть нельзя, а через микроскоп - можно.
> 
> При счёте в уме используются неэффективные алгоритмы, что ничего не говорит о способности мозга делать вычисления. Попробуйте на компьютере рассчитать взаимодействие в реальном пространстве и в реальном времени тела человека с различными предметами, думаю станет понятнее  Причём про калькуляторы в этом случае лучше просто скромно промолчать


Есть границы восприятия. Попробуйте, например, в деталях представить четвертое измерение.

----------


## Фил

> Есть границы восприятия. Попробуйте, например, в деталях представить четвертое измерение.


Посмотрите на фотографию  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (29.07.2015)

----------


## Андрош

> Данн Джон Уильям, "Эксперимент со временем"


Неплохая по теме цитата оттуда:
"В Каббале, даосизме и большинстве мистических традиций прямо говорится о том, что бодрствующему сознанию доступно лишь *ограниченное восприятие реальности* и времени"
По сути...
Разделяете точку зрения, что во время сна "ум покидает мозг" ?

----------


## Фил

> Неплохая по теме цитата оттуда:
> "В Каббале, даосизме и большинстве мистических традиций прямо говорится о том, что бодрствующему сознанию доступно лишь *ограниченное восприятие реальности* и времени"
> По сути...
> Разделяете точку зрения, что во время сна "ум покидает мозг" ?


Не исключаю такой возможности. Не вижу оснований ограничивать ум исключительно мозгом.
Конечно, я этого точно не знаю.
Книга очень интересная.
Не могу найти в электронном виде его книгу "Nothing dies"

----------


## АртёмМ

> Есть границы восприятия. Попробуйте, например, в деталях представить четвертое измерение.


Четвёртое измерение - имеется ввиду время? В таком случае стоит определиться, что использовать для представления в "деталях". По сути время - это восприятие изменений происходящих в окружающем пространстве. К примеру простой эксперимент - представим что вселенная содержит всего две(2) элементарных частицы и более ничего нет. В таком случае меняя положение частицы относительно другой, мы можем зафиксировать произошедшее изменение. Если мы вернём в исходную позицию ту частицу, которую мы перемещали до этого, то вся ситуация будет идентична той, что была изначально. В таком случае установить прошло ли какое то время будет невозможно, если у нас нет знания о том, что частица всё же перемещалась. Если частицы не перемещаются, то никаким образом доказать, что время в этом пространстве существует, тоже окажется невозможным.

Достаточно подробно представил четвёртое измерение в этой маленькой вселенной? А в нашей большой всё то же, но частиц гораздо больше.

P.S. Если частицы не подвержены изменениям - не стареют, то при перемещении в исходную точку можно в принципе считать, что мы переместились в прошлое. Поскольку ситуация будет ничем не отличаться от той, что была изначально.

----------

Фил (28.07.2015)

----------


## Фил

Вот ещё чего нашел

----------


## АртёмМ

А вообще время - интересная штука. У фотонов например времени не должно быть в их системе отсчёта. Что не мешает им перемещаться в пространстве в нашей системе отсчёта.

----------

Андрей П. (29.07.2015), Фил (28.07.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Не могу найти в электронном виде его книгу "Nothing dies"


А её нет в электронном виде видимо. http://www.worldcat.org/title/serial...=brief_results вот другая книга есть например. А "Nothing dies" только в печатном варианте пишет что есть в библиотеках.


Хотя нашел https://books.google.ru/books?hl=en&...0Dunne&f=false

----------

Фил (28.07.2015)

----------


## Фил

> А её нет в электронном виде видимо. http://www.worldcat.org/title/serial...=brief_results вот другая книга есть например. А "Nothing dies" только в печатном варианте пишет что есть в библиотеках.
> 
> 
> Хотя нашел https://books.google.ru/books?hl=en&...0Dunne&f=false


О круто! Спасибо!
"Serial Universe" я скачал, а google из "Nothing dies" страницы вырезал с 17 по 88.
А бумажные букинистические только оттуда и стоить будут как крыло самолета.
Но там, в принципе, все тоже самое, что и в предыдущих книгах, только более популярно.

----------


## Андрей П.

> А вообще время - интересная штука. У фотонов например времени не должно быть в их системе отсчёта. Что не мешает им перемещаться в пространстве в нашей системе отсчёта.


Мой "маломощный ум" не в состоянии представить одновременно состояния рождения (испускания), жизни (перемещения) и смерти (поглощения) фотона.  :Smilie: 

А вообще, достоверно узнать, что время распада фотонов - бесконечность (для нашей точки отсчета), мы никогда не сможем, так как для этого нужно наблюдать фотон "проживший" бесконечность.  :Smilie:

----------


## АртёмМ

> Мой "маломощный ум" не в состоянии представить одновременно состояния рождения (испускания), жизни (перемещения) и смерти (поглощения) фотона. 
> 
> А вообще, достоверно узнать, что время распада фотонов - бесконечность (для нашей точки отсчета), мы никогда не сможем, так как для этого нужно наблюдать фотон "проживший" бесконечность.


Просто исходя из того, что релятивистское замедление времени приводит к тому, что время у фотонов отсутствует можно придти к выводу, что постареть он в принципе не может  :Smilie:  По крайней мере в нашей *наблюдаемой* вселенной. 

А на самом деле это ещё не все фокусы, которые способен выкинуть фотон. Например ему ничто не мешает быть грубо говоря в двух местах одновременно, пока наблюдатель не вмешается с целью рассмотреть где же он есть  :Smilie: 

Хотя забавно конечно, что с точки зрения фотона(если бы она была) , его самого в принципе не существует. Хотя с нашей точки зрения он есть.

----------


## Доня

> Говорят, что в ближайшем к нам тонком мире все наоборот - смерть тут, это одновременное и совпадающее с этим событием рождение там. И наоборот. Когда приходит время: смерть там - это новое воплощение тут. Ведет карма. То, что управляет желаниями существа во всех мирах.


Я был похоронен, не зная, что я был одним из семян

----------


## Доня

> А про реальности вот вам. 
> есть три мира: 
> 1. пустота есть форма, форма есть пустота. то бишь река есть гора, гора есть река. 
> 2. пустота есть пустота, форма есть форма. то бишь река есть река, гора есть гора. 
> 3. нет пустоты, нет формы. то бишь нет реки, нет горы.
> 
> который мир верный? 
> кто скажет первый - получает 3 удара посохом. 
> кто скажет второй - получает 3 удара посохом. 
> ...


не видя конечный ответ в комментах. чисто для проверки себя - верны все три мира! (ну как пропущенный еще один вариант!))

----------


## Харуказе

Пропущенный вариант:
кто промолчит - получит 3 удара посохом.

----------


## Ириша

> не видя конечный ответ в комментах. чисто для проверки себя - верны все три мира! (ну как пропущенный еще один вариант!))


 А мне тут утверждали , что все три ответа неверны . Скажи другими словами , что значит пропущенный вариант.

----------


## Доня

> А мне тут утверждали , что все три ответа неверны . Скажи другими словами , что значит пропущенный вариант.


ну получается всего не три варианта, а пять:
1. верный мир первый
2. верный мир второй
3. верный мир третий
4. все миры верные
5. все миры неверные
Вот если бы так вопрос стоял, то тогда коан бы помог выйти за пределы, ИМХУЮ...

----------


## Харуказе

Нет. Потому что тогда можно было бы в ответ промолчать (классика жанра). По-другому загадка не отгадывается. Потому что в этом случае что скажи,что промолчи - итог один.

----------


## Won Soeng

> А вообще время - интересная штука. У фотонов например времени не должно быть в их системе отсчёта. Что не мешает им перемещаться в пространстве в нашей системе отсчёта.


Фотоны в наблюдаемой реальности есть лишь факт электромагнитного взаимодействия частиц. Фотоны как самостоятельные частицы - лишь интерпретация наблюдений.
Но если смотреть глубже, то и любые другие частицы - лишь интерпретация наблюдений. Физики пока не могут определиться с редукцией волновой функции.

----------

Дубинин (18.08.2015)

----------


## Харуказе

https://ru.wikiversity.org/wiki/%D0%...80%D0%BE%D0%BC http://geektimes.ru/post/251826/
С определенной точки зрения положение (локализация в пространстве) фотонов (волна-частица) зависит от их измерения (наблюдения). Только наблюдение понимается не как буквальный факт визуального контакта,а как "запрос на предоставление информации" фотону.

----------


## Won Soeng

> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9E...BD%D0%B3%D0%B0 https://ru.wikiversity.org/wiki/%D0%...80%D0%BE%D0%BC http://geektimes.ru/post/251826/
> С определенной точки зрения положение (локализация в пространстве) фотонов (волна-частица) зависит от их измерения (наблюдения). Только наблюдение понимается не как буквальный факт визуального контакта,а как "запрос на предоставление информации" фотону.


Объективизация работает на уровне представлений и не работает в масштабе волновой функции. 
Трудно даже вообразить плотность фотонов в пространстве. Речь даже не идет о виртуальных фотонах.

Стандартная модель дает представление о взаимодействии, а не о структуре.

Посмотрите на текст. Вы можете различать буквы, но лишь потому, что буквы имеют разное начертание. Значение имеют образы, которые передаются с помощью слов и фраз в тексте. 

Так же и стандартная модель. Значение имеет взаимодействие частиц, частицы различимы оттого, что имеют разные свойства взаимодействия.

Поэтому мы так или иначе сводим все к четырем известным взаимодействиям (рассматривая гипотетически еще до трех неизвестных). 

И логически все прекрасно понимают, что в основе следует ожидать некую суперсимметрию, теорию всего, фундаментальное взаимодействие, к которому сводятся все наблюдаемые.

Квантовая механика дает особенный взгляд на это. Волновая функция. Мы все наблюдаем в виде редукции этой функции к мгновенным состояниям. Но мы догадываемся, что волновая функция в своей основе содержит возникновение и времени, и пространства, и всего разнообразия взаимодействий-волн и всего многообразия частиц-объектов и даже самих факторов субъектов-восприятий.

----------


## Харуказе

Но это не самое интересное. Самое интересное тут http://compulenta.computerra.ru/vesh...zika/10004997/ https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%92...B8%D1%86%D0%B0 .

----------


## Won Soeng

Собственно весь вопрос в том, существуют ли вообще невиртуальные частицы  :Smilie:  Ведь мы о них узнаем исключительно в результате взаимодействий  :Smilie:  Просто некоторые факты взаимодействия мы умеем фиксировать (то ли в виде треков, то ли в виде детекторов каскадного усиления)

----------


## Харуказе

Существуют,но опираются на несуществующее.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Существуют,но опираются на несуществующее.


Пишите в традиции "дзен"  :Smilie:  Вы уже созрели

----------


## Харуказе

Это слова Бодхидхармы,я тут не причем. Возможно скоро можно будет добавить "с точки зрения науки".

----------


## АртёмМ

> Фотоны в наблюдаемой реальности есть лишь факт электромагнитного взаимодействия частиц. Фотоны как самостоятельные частицы - лишь интерпретация наблюдений.
> Но если смотреть глубже, то и любые другие частицы - лишь интерпретация наблюдений. Физики пока не могут определиться с редукцией волновой функции.


В таком случае я говорил о интерпретации. Тем не менее.

----------


## Алик

> Это слова Бодхидхармы,я тут не причем. Возможно скоро можно будет добавить "с точки зрения науки".


А Вы оптимист ).

----------


## Харуказе

> А Вы оптимист ).


В какой части=)?Вроде как с точки зрения науки иначе интерпретировать факт,описанный в этих статьях трудно http://compulenta.computerra.ru/vesh...zika/10004997/ https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%92...B8%D1%86%D0%B0 . С точки зрения диалога между Праджнятарой и Бодхидхармой в любом случае даже такое научное обоснование не является исчерпывающим,т.к природа сознания не материальна и не зависима (и в то же время зависима) от материальных частиц в любом случае. Т.е в рамках физической науки этот диалог никогда не будет разъяснен до конца. Но это и не нужно,т.к физическая наука ставит другие цели. Использовать открытия для облегчения материальной жизни человека.Для создания квантовых компьютеров,передачи информации через запутанные фотоны и т.д.

----------


## Won Soeng

Не стоит рассматривать Буддизм как ествественнонаучное исследование.
Буддизм это средство. Прекращение страданий - это цель. Не идея, не манифест, не теория.

Когда обнаруживается ясный ум, полностью свободный от страданий - это не то, что надлежит исследовать. Это истинная природа, свободная от жажды, цепляния и всех страданий.

Наука имеет дело с исследованием мира чувств. Это огромный мир, привязанность к которому влечет становление, рождение, старость, смерть и всю груду страданий.

Надежда на то, что наука что-то докажет или опровергнет в связи с буддийскими истинами основывается на ложном понимании страдания, причины страдания, прекращения страдания и пути к прекращению страдания.

Это все равно, что надеяться, будто бы однажды драматургия откроет все секреты кулинарии.

----------

Алик (23.08.2015), Владимир Николаевич (21.08.2015)

----------

